# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  استقبال طلبات المواقع العالمية و خدمة المتسوق الشخصي و الافكار التجارية

## دانه الكون

1- إسم الخدمة : 
-الطلب من المواقع العالمية .
-المتسوق الشخصي .
-الافكار التجارية .
2-صور لنماذج من أعمالنا:
 



 


3-وصف مختصر للخدمة:


1-الطلب من المواقع العالمية مثل AMAZON و EBAY و الكثير غيرها .
2-المتسوق الشخصي: خدمة الشراء من المتاجر العاليمة في دبي مثل دبي مول -فيستفل سيتي-مول الامارات-وافي و الكثير غيرها !
3-اقتراح الافكار التجاريه و الاستيراد ! و البدء في تجاره ناجحه باذن الله (تحترم الخصوصية و السرية للزبونة ) .

4-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

-الدفع من خلال الايداع في الحساب في البنوك التالية :
-بـنـك أبـوظـبـي الـوطـنـي .
-بــنـك أبـوظـبي الاسلامي.
-بــنـك دبـــي الاسلامــــي .
-بنك الامارات دبي الوطني.
-قريبا: بنك نور دبي الاسلامي.
-الانصاري للصرافة (رقم الايبان).



-عدم وجود وسيلة الدفع سلم و ستلم: لانه الشحن مباشر من موقع الطلب الى بيت الزبونة .


5-سعر الخدمة: 

العمولة حسب رغبة الزبونة!
العمولة للطلبات التجارية 10% (تطبق مره واحدة و لاحقا حسب رغبه الزبونة ) أو حسب رغبة الزبونة .

6-للطلبات :
1-من خلال ارسال رسالة خاصة (Click Here)
2-من خلال الرسائل النصية 0505027606
3- من خلال البلاك بيري مسنجر 279C89FC


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## دانه الكون

1-الطلب من المواقع العالمية .

شعاري في تعاملي:
رضا الزبونة غاية تدرك!
الزبونة دائما على حق !1-ضمان الحصول على خدمة مميزة و سرعة الرد على الرسائل الخاصة و الاستفسارات.
2-ضمان ارجاع الاموال في حال لا سمح الله لم تصل البضاعة .
3-ضمان المتابعة من تاريخ الشراء الى يوم التسليم .
4-ستصل 2رسائل SMS على الموبايل للزبونة:
A-رسالة عند شراء الاغراض .
B-رسالة تحتوي بيانات التوصيل و التتبع.
5-ملاحظة : قيمه الشحن مدفوعة مسبقا (مرات يحصل خطا من الشركة و تطلب قيمة التوصيل و هي بالاساس مدفوعة . فقط يرجى التكرم بطلب التاكد من المندوب ).
6-رسوم الجمارك تتحمله الزبونة (حسب قانون دولة الامارات..الجمارك 5 % للاغراض التي قيمتها 1000 درهم و ما فوق . 
(و في بعض الاحيان لا يتم فرض جمارك -حسب الموظف- و تدفع الرسوم ان وجدت عند الاستلام+رسوم التخليص الجمركي لمصلحة شركة التوصيل )
7-سعر الصرف الدولار بالنسبه للدرهم :3.85 (سعر ثابت من البنك)

2-المتسوق الشخصي .
في حال طلب شراء سلعة معينة:
يرجى التحديد و الوصف بكل دقة او الطلب المسبق من المحل .
قيمة التوصيل من خلال امبوست بـ 30 درهما للمناطق الداخلية .

3-أرشيف المواقع :

بعض من المواقع المنوعة الامريكية و البريطانية و الصينية..المواقع تشمل الملابس النسائية و الرجالية و الاحذية و العطور الاصلية و الكريمات و التوزيعات و المتاجر و الفساتين و حتى الشوكلاته البريطانية ! و الكثير غيرها ...




> www.amazon.com
> http://www.beau-coup.com
> http://www.ae.com/web/index.jsp
> http://www.victoriasecret.com
> www.ebay.com
> http://www.romwe.com
> http://www.iherb.com
> http://www.yesstyle.com/en/splash.html
> www.Adams.co.uk
> ...

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## شــ أم ــوق

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## مسالمه_25

آلله يوفقج غناتي*
.
.
و طبعا بما اني تعاملت وياج . . اشكر تعاملج الراقي*
و تستاهلين كل الخير

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

بالتوفيق الغالية  :Smile:

----------


## ام عمار مصر

موووووووووووووفقة

----------


## روح بلاروح

بالتوفيق ^^

----------


## دانه الكون

> بالتوفيق ^^


شكرا ^_^

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم  :Smile:

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

> سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم


شكرا ياقوته  :Smile:

----------


## دانه الكون

> موووووووووووووفقة


شكرا اختي ام عمار على المرور الكريم

----------


## دانه الكون

> ما شا ء الله


ما شاء الله على ردك الجميل =)

----------


## دانه الكون

> آلله يوفقج غناتي*
> .
> .
> و طبعا بما اني تعاملت وياج . . اشكر تعاملج الراقي*
> و تستاهلين كل الخير


شكرا مسالمه ..  :Smile:

----------


## دانه الكون

صبــــــــــــــاح الخير

----------


## مس_كيوت

الله يوفقـــــــــــــــج خيتو ^^..............والله تستاهلين كل خير

قمــه الاخـــلاق والتعامل وياج سهــــل وصبوره خخخخ <<<الله يعينج خخخ

والله يرزقــج من حـــلاله يــــــاااااااارب ^^

----------


## دانه الكون

> الله يوفقـــــــــــــــج خيتو ^^..............والله تستاهلين كل خير
> 
> قمــه الاخـــلاق والتعامل وياج سهــــل وصبوره خخخخ <<<الله يعينج خخخ
> 
> والله يرزقــج من حـــلاله يــــــاااااااارب ^^


شكرا مس كيوت  :Smile:

----------


## 7ooria

موفقة اختي

----------


## دانه الكون

> موفقة اختي


شكرا اختي حوريه  :Smile:

----------


## بدر النساء

ربي يوفقج

----------


## دانه الكون

> ربي يوفقج


شكرا اختي بدر النساء  :Smile:

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Mall.08

ما شا الله ..
الله يوفقج .. ويعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## دانه الكون

> ما شا الله ..
> الله يوفقج .. ويعطيج الصحه والعافيه


شكرا عزيزتي =)

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## وقت الشقى

واايد حبييت الشي ^^ ..موفقه حبيبتي ولو بغيت شي بخبرج  :Smile:

----------


## دانه الكون

> واايد حبييت الشي ^^ ..موفقه حبيبتي ولو بغيت شي بخبرج


ان شاء الله ..

شكرا عزيزتي =)

----------


## Ms.3wash

توها وصلتني الطلبية :$ 
اول تعامل بس أول تاجرة توصل لي بهالسرعة والله يشهد 
ما شاء الله عليج أكيد مليون بالمية ان شاء الله لي تعامل وياج مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة 
وايد استانست من التعامل وياج الغالية وعلى دقتج في التعامل

ومشكوووورة .. :$

----------


## دانه الكون

> توها وصلتني الطلبية :$ 
> اول تعامل بس أول تاجرة توصل لي بهالسرعة والله يشهد 
> ما شاء الله عليج أكيد مليون بالمية ان شاء الله لي تعامل وياج مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة 
> وايد استانست من التعامل وياج الغالية وعلى دقتج في التعامل
> 
> ومشكوووورة .. :$


شكرا على الثقة الكريمه

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## بنت لبلااد

مـــرحبــــا حبيبتـــي ^_^

حبيت أشكرج حبيبتي على تعاملج الراقي وأخلاقج الطيبة وصبرج و طولت بالج 
طلبت منها تشتريلي ساعه من موقع بالكارد .. وماشاء الله عليها ماقصرت قمة ف الرقي والاحترام والذوق
الله يوفقج ويسدد خطاج , وانصح اليميع بالتعامل معها بدون تــردد ^_^

والله تستاهلين أكثر من جيه وخاصه اني تعبتج وااااايد ولعوزتج معاي ..تسلمين حبيبتي ع طولت بالج معااااي

وان شا ءالله من توصل الطلبية بخبرج ^_^
ربي يووووفقج ان شا ءالله 
والسموحه منج

----------


## بنت لبلااد

هييييه صح 

وان شا ءالله لي عوووده واتعاااااااااااامل معاااااج ^_^
واتعبج حبيتين -(:

----------


## دانه الكون

> مـــرحبــــا حبيبتـــي ^_^
> 
> حبيت أشكرج حبيبتي على تعاملج الراقي وأخلاقج الطيبة وصبرج و طولت بالج 
> طلبت منها تشتريلي ساعه من موقع بالكارد .. وماشاء الله عليها ماقصرت قمة ف الرقي والاحترام والذوق
> الله يوفقج ويسدد خطاج , وانصح اليميع بالتعامل معها بدون تــردد ^_^
> 
> والله تستاهلين أكثر من جيه وخاصه اني تعبتج وااااايد ولعوزتج معاي ..تسلمين حبيبتي ع طولت بالج معااااي
> 
> وان شا ءالله من توصل الطلبية بخبرج ^_^
> ...


الحمد الله تعبنا ما يروح ع الفاضي

و بنفس الوقت اشكرج ع ثقتج =)

و انتي بعد ما قصرتي..ابداا =)

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## Om HaZa3

السلـآآآآآم عليكم .. 

شحــآلج .. ^^

وصصللللللللللت الطلبييية طبعاا من اسبووع 
آآشككرررررررررررررررررج والله ع تعاااملج الطيب .. و لمـآآ كنتي تشووفين معااي شي شي من اللي بطلبه وتاكدين علي كذا مرة ..
واسلوووووبج الرااقي ع صوووب بعد .. نادر ما نحصل تاجرات مثلج يراعوووناا ويتاابعوون معاناا لين ما تووصل الطلبية .. 
واسمحييلي تاخرت عليج وايد لين ما رديت علييج بسبت الضغط اللي عندي >< 
هذا اووول تعاامل وان شاء الله مش اخر مررررة .. تعبببتتج واااايد معااي وشكثر تحملتيني فديتج .. 
تسلمييين ما قصرتي حبيبتي وهذي صوورة الطلبية لما وصلت وشوووي من الاغراض اللي فيها 

http://upload.welduae.org/uploads/13284598211.jpg

والسموووووحه حبيبتي دانة الكووون ..

----------


## دانه الكون

شكرا ام هزاع =)

ما شاء الله عليج

و هذي صورة من طلبج عند الاستلام من البريد

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...013100017.jpg/

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## معصبة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دانه الكون

شكرا معصبه ع المرور =)

----------


## دانه الكون

شكرا معصبه ع المرور =)

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

طلبيه زبونه-طلب خاص-

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...020800024.jpg/

مدة الوصول : يوم واحد !!

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## purplen

مرحبا باحلا "دانه فالكون"

أنا تعاملت وياج قبل لاتنزلين هالموضوع

بصراحه ماشالله عليج..في فرق كبير بينج وبين باجي الي تعاملت وياهن

_أهم شي كنتي متابعه وتطرشيلي ايميلات ورسايل اول باول..
وماشاءلله كل ما اطرشج سؤال كنتي تردين على طول

لين وصلتني الطلبية  :Smile: 

ماقصرتي حبيبني... الله يوفقج ..
 :12 (83):

----------


## دانه الكون

> مرحبا باحلا "دانه فالكون"
> 
> أنا تعاملت وياج قبل لاتنزلين هالموضوع
> 
> بصراحه ماشالله عليج..في فرق كبير بينج وبين باجي الي تعاملت وياهن
> 
> _أهم شي كنتي متابعه وتطرشيلي ايميلات ورسايل اول باول..
> وماشاءلله كل ما اطرشج سؤال كنتي تردين على طول
> 
> ...


شكرا من القلب =)

و الحمد الله تعبنا ما يروح ع الفاضي .

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## دانه الكون

للرفــــــــــــع

----------


## XOXP

مرحبا 

وصلتني الطلبيه 
وبصراحه وصلتني بسرعه ^^
حبيت اتعامل معاج اتوفرين للزبونه اسرع و ارخص التكاليف في الشحن عشان ترضين الزبونه 
مابتردد في الطلب منج مره ثانيه^^ ... يعطج الف الف عافيه اختي^^

----------


## دانه الكون

> مرحبا 
> 
> وصلتني الطلبيه 
> وبصراحه وصلتني بسرعه ^^
> حبيت اتعامل معاج اتوفرين للزبونه اسرع و ارخص التكاليف في الشحن عشان ترضين الزبونه 
> مابتردد في الطلب منج مره ثانيه^^ ... يعطج الف الف عافيه اختي^^


شكرا جزيلا =)

----------


## روحي فدى روحه

مرحبــــــــــــــا فديتـــــــــــــــج .. 

طبعــا أنا تعاملت مع الأخت دانة الكون .. وأول مرة أتعامل وياها وماشاء الله عليها ماقصرت كفت ووفت .. 
رغم إنه طلباتي وااااايده إلا إنها ماشاء الله تتحمل وصبورة .. حتى ماتوقعت ان الطلبيه بتوصل بسرعة ..
وان شاء الله لي تعامل أخر .. 

وإنصحكم فيها .. 
مب معناته إني امدحها يعني أعرفها لا والله مالي علاقة فيها بس الحق ينقال .. 
عسب مااضلم البنية .. 
والله يوفقج ويوفق الجميع ..

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

الله يوفقج انشا الله 
انا طلبت منج خمس مرات 
ومااقدر اقول غير التعامل معاج اكثر من رائع
قمة الاخلاق والتعامل معاج سهل
وسريعة التواصل وصبورة 

والله يرزقج ويوفقج انــــــشاء الله

----------


## Roo7_AD

شهادتي فيج مجروحه يا دانه .. 

هالبنت مول ما قصرت ويايه .. طلبت لي شغله من موقع امريكي و الصراحه تمت وراه لين ما وصل .. 

وايد صبوره و وايد طيوبه .. تحاول ترضي الزبونه بكل اللي تقدر عليه .. انا و ختيه خبلنا بها حليلها بس اممممره ما تشكت بالعكس كانت صبووووووره لأبعد الحدود .. 

و اكيد اكيد اكيد ان برد اطلب من عندها مره ثانيه و ثالثه ورابعه  :Big Grin:  .. لان يهمني ان اللي اتعامل وياها تكون اخلاقها راقيه شرات دانه  :Smile:  >>>> ترى والله ماعرفها معرفه شخصيه

----------


## المزيوونه

الصرااااااااحه ماقصرتي تسلم ايدج واله ماقصرتي الطلبية وصلت في اسرع وقت ونفس الي طلبته ماشي فوق والا تحت هههههههههه

الصراحه مب خسارة التعامل معااااااج ومثل ماقلتلح خذيني اتغدا وبفتح وبهتارمره ثانية

----------


## تفـآصيل

ربي يوفقج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## *Sakura*

أشكر أختي دانة الكون على مساعدتها لي في شراء Eye Drops: Rohto & Visine  :34: 

ووصلتلي الطلبية اليوم : 19-2-2012 ~








والحمدلله على كل حال ..**

----------


## ريح الشمال777

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
والى الامام دائما

----------


## Emiratya

حياتي دانة الكون 

حبيت التعامل معاج واااااايد واتصور اني بوقع عقد التعامل الدائم  :Smile: 


التعامل: تعاملج معاي كان وايد محترم وراقي.. وتحاولين تخدميني وتساعديني باي طريقه صدق انج اخلاق 

البضاعه: توصل صاغ سليم بدون اي خدش ههههه 

التوصيل: سريع سريع طلبتها اليوم وخلال يوم او يومين البضاعه عندي 

اجمالي الخدمه : 100000000% 

الله يعطيج الف الف عاااافيه الغاليه .. ماقصرتي والله 
مووووفقه دايما

----------


## R A N S H E Z

فديتج و الله كلج ذوق 
ربي يوفقج و يسعدني أتعامل معاج ^_^ 

ان شاء الله بينا تعامل جدا قريب ^_^

----------


## شمسة22

الحمدلله الطلبية نفس اللي طلبته بالظبطططط
وأشكرج على تعاملج الرااااقي والذوق والصدق والأماااانة أهم مافي الموضوع
وتابعتي الطلبية من إلى وكنتي تردين على تساؤلاتي بسرعة وبصدر رحب 
أول تاجرة أتعامل معاها وترد علي بسرعة وماتنقعني بالأسابيع بالعكس كانت ترد في نفس اللحظة
ومش طماعة أبدااا ، تعطينها اللي تقدرين عليه ولو زادن الفلوس ترد لج الباقي


الله يبارك لج في رزقج ويكفي اكتسبت إخت طيبة مثلج  :Smile:

----------


## شمسة22

هيه بعد حبيت أضيف شيء هالإنسانة أخلاااااق وتواضع مش طبيعي وأنا أتعامل معاها والله جنها إختي مش وحده غريبه

وصبووورة وأهم شيء عندها ترضيج 

ياحبي لها  :Smile:

----------


## R A N S H E Z

كلج ذوووق دنوووش .. 

أب أب لعيوووونج

----------


## جوري9

اليووم وصلتني طلبيتي ... وااااااااااااااااااااايد مستانسه على الاغراض ... 

انا اول مرة اتعامل مع اختي دانه الكون ..
وانصح كل بنت تتعامل معاها والله ما بتندم .. توصل الطلبيات بسرعه ما شاء الله ..

وما شاااااء الله غير عن باقي التاجرات .. في التعامل و السرعه بالرد والتوصيل .. متواصله معي على طول 
وتعطيني التفاصيل اول باول .. وهذا اكثر شي حبيته في التعامل معاها ..

سريعه بالتوصيل ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعه .. 

طلبي كان صعب شوي وهي ما قصرت معااي تعبتها الصراحه وهي تدور لي عن الاغراض من المواقع ..


ما تقصرين وتستاهلين كل خير .. ربي يوفقج وان شاء الله تكوني دووم متميزةةةة 
والا الاماام دوماااااا ..

----------


## R A N S H E Z

دايما دانه مميزه في خدمتها 
الحمدلله اني كسبت معرفتها .. فديتها و فديت تعاملها الراقي 

هنا للرفع ..

----------


## R A N S H E Z

داااااااااااااانه يعجز لساني عن شكرج  :28:   :31: 

اشكرج على تعاملج الراقي و سرعة الطلب و التوصيل .. اببببببببببد ما توقعت جي توصل طلبيتي بسرعه 
انتي انسانه ذووق.. أخلاق .. طيبه  :12:   :34: 

طلبيتي وصلت اليوم و ف اقل من اسبوع ما شاء الله  :35:   :11: 



و انصح كل البنات يتعاملون معاج 
ربي يحفظج حبيبتي  :12:

----------


## جوري9

وصلتني . طلبيتي الثانية. طلبيتي كانت مستعجله ؤمإ شاء الله بنفس اليوم طلبتها لي. .. مشكورة يا أختئ على التعامل. الراقي والسرعه. في التجاوب ما. شاء الله عليج ربي يوفقك 
أن شاء الله أكون زبونه دائمة معاك.

----------


## S.al

من شوي استلمت الطلبيه  :35: 
اول تعامل بس أول تاجرة توصل لي بهالسرعة :6:  ( مشالله يعني )  :35: 
و حبيت اشكرج على تعاملج الراقي و اخلاقج الطيبه و صبررج عليه و على اسألتي 
و ماقصرتي في شي قمه في التعامل و الاحترام و الذوق  :31: 
و ان شاء الله لي تجاارب ثاانييه معااج 
و الله يرزقج باللي فيه الخير 
و انصح الجمييع بالتعامل معاج  :Smile:  

و مشكوووووووووووووره مره ثانيه تعبتج من اسألتي  :31: 

http://www.deemuae.com/vb/uploaded/3641_01331582552.jpg

----------


## روزه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## // غلآ //

بالتوفيق =)

----------


## ام غنوومي

ربي يوفقج

----------


## بنت الدار 122

كنت اتمنى لو اقدر اكتب موضوع كامل شكر لج ولتعاملج الحلو والراااقي معاي 
واللي عجبني فيج صراحتج وطووولت بالج علي وتحملتيني وتحملتي كل اسئلتي وترددي في اختيار الاغراض 
وكنتي متواصله معاي بكل لحضه من لحضه الشراء الى لحظه وصول الاغراض للدوله . 
وان شاااء الله لي تعامل معااج وبنصح كل معارفي للي تحب تشتري من مواقع من الخارج تتعامل وياج .

----------


## العروس

> كنت اتمنى لو اقدر اكتب موضوع كامل شكر لج ولتعاملج الحلو والراااقي معاي 
> واللي عجبني فيج صراحتج وطووولت بالج علي وتحملتيني وتحملتي كل اسئلتي وترددي في اختيار الاغراض 
> وكنتي متواصله معاي بكل لحضه من لحضه الشراء الى لحظه وصول الاغراض للدوله . 
> وان شاااء الله لي تعامل معااج وبنصح كل معارفي للي تحب تشتري من مواقع من الخارج تتعامل وياج .

----------


## العروس

مرحبا 

بصراحة نفس الكلام . طيبة اخلاق ذمة في البيع والاهم الحرص ثم الحرص على رضا الزبونة هي تقريبا من اسبوع و شوي وياي بغيت فستان من موقع امريكي و كل يوم اتردد لان اخاف من كون القياس ما يكون مناسب ولا مترددة في الموديل واطلب منها تراسل الموقع و بكل رحابة صدر تتقبل وللاسف امس كنسلت الطلبية بس الي كان الباجي هو التاكيد عالمقاس بس للاسف ما قدرت اعرفه ومن نفسها قالت نكنسل اختي ماتوقعتها بتفكر جيه لان اغلب التاحرات مب جيه تفكيرهم ورجعتلي البيزات كاملة اليوم العصر يعني حتى 23 ساعة ما طافت 

انصح الكل بالتعامل وياها بصراحة لما حطيت موضوعي اني ابي مساعدة للطلب من موقع امريكي يتني رسايل والله اندهشت من طلباتهم واسفة نسبتهم الغريبة الي مااعرف على اي اساس حطوها اما الاخت والله الشاهد انها بس تقول رضا الزبونة غايتي .. 


لو بتكلم ماراح اخلص من شكرها والمدح في اخلاقها و قناعتها و ذمتها و خوفها من الله في البيع

----------


## أم دارين

الصراااحه ...

اول شي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تحيه لكل العضوات واكبر تحيه لصاحبة الموضوع


انا تعاملت معاها ولأول مرة واقولها بكل فخر .. 

مثل الشفافيه و سرعة الرد و ماقصرت بكل شي ماشي مثلهاااا
أول مرة احصل حد جيه يهتم فيني وبطلباتي هالاهتمام المميز اللي كل زبونة تريده

والشرف لي اني اتعامل معاها .. ماهو الاخير اكيد ان شاء الله 

شغلهاا بروفيشينال و مافي شي مش واضح علي
ولما اريد اسأل الاقي الاجابه قبل لا اسأل وهالشي ماله معنى غير انهااا بمستوى ماشفت غيرها فيه



والسموحه

----------


## DoOdOo1

السلام عليكم

بكتب تجربتي فالتعامل مع التاجرة دانة الكون

طلبت منها جهاز Philips Lumea ( جهاز ليزر لازالة الشعر)

بصراحه أنا من النوع اللي يخاااااااااف يطلب من المنتدى او اطلب من تاجره تيبلي شي لان ما اثق ابدا. بس هالجهاز كنت اباه ومخلص من الدولة. وهي طرشت لي الجهاز من موقع امازون . بصراحه من اول ماطرشت على طووووول تواصلت معاها مب لاني محتايه الجهاز , بس لان طريقة تعاملها جدا محترمه وطيبه وتكسبج بمجرد انها تكلمج. مع ان في تاجرات طرشولي نفس الرابط بس ابدا مارتحت الا لدانة الكون .

الاشياء اللي حبيتها من تعاملي معاها:

1) صدقها وامانتها. يعني راوتني ارابط وحسبتلي السعر مع كل شي وبادق التفاصيل عشان كل شي يكون واضح. في غيرها جذبوا علي وعطوني سعر خياااااااااالي. وهالشي خلاني اتمسك فيها انها صريحه وصادقه

2) ماشاءالله عليها سرييييعه فالرد سواء فالمنتدى او الايميل او التلفون 

3) الطلبيه وصلتني بسرعه . ماتخيلت انها توصل بهالسرعه

4) متابعتها الداااايمه للشحنه. كانت اطمني اول باول مع ان انا تركت لها كل شي ولا سألت لاني جد وثقت فيها بس هي كانت حريصه ان تخبرني بادق التفاصيل لين الجهاز صار عندي فالبيت.

5) اهم شي عندها رضى الزبونه.مع انها خلصت الشغله بس كانت حريصه اني اكون راضيه تماما. وكانت تخبرني بكل شي يديد يخص الجهاز. ودورت لي كتاب تعريفي عن طريقة استخدام الجهاز باللغه العربية . يعني سوت اشياء بطيب خاطر لهدف كسب الزبونه

6) صبرها وتحملها . تحملتني وايد لاني ماعرف فهالشغلات وكنت اسألها اسئله غبيه ههههه وكانت اتجاوب وتقولي من حقج تعرفين كل شي. وكنت ساعات ارمسها الساعه 12 المسا وترد ماشاءالله . بس مب معناته ترمسونها المسا هههههههه

وااااايد اشياء خلتني اثق فيها واحب اتعامل معاها . كانت تكلمني كأني ربيعتها. والحلو فيها ماهمها الفلوس وكم بتربح . كل همها ان تلبي طلب الزبونه وتكون راضيه تماما عن الشغل. 

بس جد شغلتها كتاجره متعبه واااااااايد , تعب نفسي مب طبيعي.

ودي اكتب موضوع عنها من كثر ماحبيت التعامل معاها وطيبتها واحترامها واخلاقها وسرعتها فالرد والتوصيل وصدقها. 

واكيييييييييد لي تعامل ثاني معاها . 

مشكوووووره يادانة الكون . تعبتج معاي وايد . والله يعطيج على قد نيتج واكثر بعد .

----------


## أم حمدان 99

الصراحه قمة في الذووق والاخلاق ومااقصرتي ووصلتني الطلبيه في يومين 
وربيعتي تخبلت على ملابس الأطفال كلج ذووووق

----------


## نورااااني

أحب أشكر دانه الكون. تعأملها راقي و حبووووووبه. يحليلها ما قصرت طلبت لي من موقع ألماااااني و كان صعب بصراحه. بس هي قالت لي أنه مغامرة. بالنسبه لها. و دائما تطمني على الطلبيه و تخبرني أول بأول. في كل تطور يستوي لدرجه أنها. هي مسافرة و معاي أول بأول و تتواصل معايه فديت روووووحها. و بينا تعامل ثاني يـٍْْـْـْ♡̷̴̬̩̃̊ـٍْْـْـْا أحلى تاجرة

----------


## دانه الكون

طلبيه زبونه و منها 2 ستيديو
1 سويفت بوكس
اغراض للتصوير

----------


## ذاتي طموحه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حبيت أخبركم عن رأيي فالتعامل مع اختي دانة الكون
باختصار أنصح الكل يتعامل وياها بدون تردد

لأنها ترد بسرعه و بأي وقت ما شا الله عليها
و مستعده ترد على أي استفسار حتى لو كان فنظركم غبي أو سخيف
صريحه ويا الزبونة و تنصحها دووم بالأقضل
تتواصل ويا الزبونة و تخبرها بمكان وجود الطلبية لين توصلها
إرضاء الزبونة أهم عندها من الربح

الله يوفقها و يرزقها و يغنيها بالحلال ان شا الله

----------


## deamn2005

فديتج دانه الكون اانا هذا اول تعامل وياها بس بصراحة تعاملها جدا راقي وصبورة وايد واتحملتني وايد والطلبية تط
لبها لج بالضبط ماتغير شي ووصلتني بحالة ممتازة وبسرعه ماشالله عليج يادانه الكون وربي يليج ويحفضج وتردين لنا بالسلامة وتتابع وياي بصراحة لين ماوصلتني البضاعة بصراحة شهادتي مجروحة فيج ةلو تكلمت مابوفيج حقج ربي يحفضج

----------


## دانه الكون

مواقع حلويات

http://www.zchocolat.com/
http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/
http://www.oldtimecandy.com/
http://www.austriangrocery.com/
http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk/
http://www.crateandbarrel.com
مواقع منوعه
http://www.crateandbarrel.com
https://www.tofebruary.com
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com
http://www.zazzle.com
http://www.dhgate.com/
موقع مميز للكفرات

http://www.gelaskins.com/
-----------
http://www.warehouse.co.uk/
http://www.overstock.com
http://www.yesstyle.com
http://www.riverisland.com/Online/
https://www.kidscavern.co.uk
http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/
http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com
http://www.overstock.com/
http://shop.nordstrom.com
http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/
https://www.brigettesboutique.com/
http://www.koreabb.com.sg/
http://www.beauty.com
http://www.drugstore.com
http://www.harrods.com/
http://www.cherryculture.com/
http://www.beautycarousel.com/
www.eyeko.com
http://uk.beverlybeaute.com/index.php
http://www.creaclip.com/
http://www.beautyjoint.com/
http://www.nonpareilboutique.com/
http://www.sleekmakeup.com/
http://perfumeshop.com/
http://www.cobellavideos.com/
http://www.illamasqua.com/
http://chez-delaney.com/
http://www.amziboutique.com/
http://uniicosmetics.com/
http://www.coastalscents.com/ 
http://stores.ebay.com/ultrasavvy777
http://stores.ebay.com/gvsavings1
http://stores.ebay.com/funhousetheatricalcostumes
http://stores.ebay.com/blushmenot
http://stores.ebay.com/maxtoptech
http://stores.ebay.com/sdmironailsbeautysupply
http://stores.ebay.com/glitzandglamorize
http://stores.ebay.com/angelsbeautybag
http://stores.ebay.com/thecosmeticprincess
http://stores.ebay.com/lovecosmeticslimited
http://www.drdenim.com
http://www.edressme.com/
http://www.alexandalexa.com/
http://www.beautyencounter.com/home
موقع بريطاني يبيع ملابس اسلاميه
http://www.styleislam.com/women.html#
http://www.net-a-porter.com/
http://www.ysl.com
http://www.karenmillen.com/dresses/d...-category/list
موقع للمهتمين بالتصوير
http://www.42photo.com/
http://www.corsets-uk.com/
http://www.harrods.com/
http://www.whatisblik.com
http://www.figleaves.com/uk
http://www.shopstyle.com/
http://www.oldnavy.com

----------


## عذبتني وياك

مرحبــآ 

حبيت أشكررر اختي دانة الكون ع التعامل الأكثر من رووعه

طلبت منها تطلبلي من موقع تيفـاني وماشالله عليها نفس اليوم ردت علي وخبرتني بكل التفاصيل والاسعار ماقصرت وياي تتواصل وياي اول بأول لين ماوصلتني
والحمدلله وصلتني الطلبيه سليمه 100% لوول مع كرت
وهذي الصور





ع فكره هذي اول مره اطلب من برع وكنت متردده بس ناو شكلي دوم بطلب منها 
جد انسانه طيووبه وايد واكييد بتعامل معاها مره ثانيه 

ربي يوفقج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## عذبتني وياك

مرحبــآ 

حبيت أشكررر اختي دانة الكون ع التعامل الأكثر من رووعه

طلبت منها تطلبلي من موقع تيفـاني وماشالله عليها نفس اليوم ردت علي وخبرتني بكل التفاصيل والاسعار ماقصرت وياي تتواصل وياي اول بأول لين ماوصلتني
والحمدلله وصلتني الطلبيه سليمه 100% لوول مع كرت
وهذي الصور





ع فكره هذي اول مره اطلب من برع وكنت متردده بس ناو شكلي دوم بطلب منها 
جد انسانه طيووبه وايد واكييد بتعامل معاها مره ثانيه 

ربي يوفقج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ما شالله عليها دانه الكون شهاتي فيها مجروحه تعامل وقمه فالاخلاق وزود فالطيبه والتواصل المستمر. والثقه اللامحدوده!

انا طلبت من عندها جهاز ليزر لوميا من الموقع عن طريقهاا الجهاز بعده ماوصل بس ان شالله عقب يؤمين راح يوصل ان شالله وبعرض الصور ... 

انصح كل وحده تتعامل وياها وابد ماتتردد لانها صدق ماراح تخسر. ماراح تلقئ نفس دانه,.. 
ماقد تعاملت مع حد يشتريلي من مواقع,.. وترددت وايد خص ان الموضوع فيه تحويل مبلغ كبير .. بس سبحان الله ابد ماترددت مع دانه وانا اللي كنت مستعيله ومتحمسه اني ارسل المبلغ عن طريق البنك. ... 


رد خاص لدانه ( مشكوره دانه واايد .. ماهمتني الطلبيه وايد كثر ما ان صدق انتي اللي هميتيني وكسبت التعامل الطيب معاج وان شالله راح تكونين صديقتي )

----------


## حرم_محمد

بصراحة قمه ف التعامل وماشالله طيووبه.. كنت ادور حد ايبلي هالبضاعه وايد تاجرات ما ردن علي بس هي ماشالله خلصتلي الموضوع خلال يومين والله يعطيها العافيه

----------


## uaeuae12

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

مرحبــآآ ... هذه بضاعتي اللي طلبتها من اختي دانة الكون .. 
جهاز ليزر لوميا من ماركة فيلبس .. ووصلني البارحه وما قصرت وياي تواصلت وياي لين ما حتى المندوب اتصلبي وكان عند البيت 



وهذا شكر خاص لها

----------


## m3andah

موفقة

----------


## المزيوونه

مرحبا والسلام عليكم 


دانة الكون يسلمو شوي ان قلتا جد جد تسلمين وماقصرتي 
اليوم الاغراض الي طلبتن وصلن ???? موقع رالف لورين وامزون وكريزي 8 
الصراحه ماقصرتي ومثل ماقلت قبل طلبت وبطلب وبعد بطلب ومعاملج فوق الممتاز الصراحه

ماقصرتي الغاليه


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

وهذا الطلب بعد الوصول

----------


## أم دارين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عدنــآآ من جديد


وولو اني تأخرت بالرد يعني 


الحين هذا ثاني طلب لي و فديتها ماقصرت 
يعني الواحد يسافر يريح عمره من الشغل وبلاويه 
بس اهي وحليلها شغلت نتن وخدمه وعفسه عسب تتابع طلبي 
لين وصلني و استلمته و وصلته لي 

بطريقة مميزة 
ووممتااااااااااااااااازة

وبروفيشنال 

انا اشجعهاااااا ولاتفكرين تغيرين رايج وماتكملين مشوارج الرائع والا توقفين هالبزنس

مستانسة على هالانسانه وايد وربي 

اترياااا كل فترة واطلب منها شي 

و اميييينة كل الامانه معاااااي 

من الاشخاص المميزين فحياتي بجد .. واحب فيها اكثر شي صراحتهااا معاي 

يعني لاتلف ولاتدووووور 

و الوقت اللي تقول بتسوي فيه الشي تسويه .. يعني ملتزمة التزاام كامل بالوقت
والشغل

الله يحفظج جد جد 

والى الامااااااااااااااااااااااام 

نحن من وراج والتميز جدامج حبيبتي 

واكيد انا زبونة دائمة

----------


## أم حمد 28

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام البنات صحيح،الأخت دانة الكون خدومة وطيبة وما 

ترتاح الا لما يوصل الطلب لصاحبته، وكفاية سرعة وصول 

الطلب وكذلك المصداقية.

الله يوفقج أختي دانه وييسر لج كل أمورج وبأذن الله 

دائماً بتعامل معاج..

----------


## جلكسي وردي

بصراحه ماعرف مَــَُِنٍّ ويـن أبدا أَنـّـّإ نزلت موضوع أبي تاجره تطلب. مَــَُِنٍّ مواقع وماقصرن ردن عليھہْ وايدات اخترت مَــَُِنٍّ ظمنهم كذا وحده ومن بينهم دانة الْـكون اللي قالت لِيےُ طلبج ممنوع واللي قالت مَـٌٍاَ أأقدر لازم ترخيص طبي ومادري شـو بِــسّ فديتها أختي دانة الْـكون عطتني أمل وتوكلت على اللھ وطلبت والطلب كـان عبارة عن مكمل غذائي والحمد لله وصل الطلب وبصراحه إنسانه راقيه فيٌ تعاملها ذوق واحترام وتساعد واتمنى لها التوفيق وربي يرزقها گـل خـٍِّيـِّْر ما تأخر فـي يومين وصل مآشاء الله وماتخلت عني ووصلت لِيےُ الطلبيه طبعا بسبب بعد المسافه. والشحنه كان وزنها ثجيل وشركة التوصيل كانو يبون مبلغ فهي فديتها قالت لي انتي حددي وين تقدرين توصلين وانا بسلمج الطلب لاقيتها بمكان وسلمتني الطلب وها أول طلب مَــَُِنٍّ مواقع خارجيه وان شاءالله بيكون لِيےُ تعامل وياج دوم واستمري وربي وياج ومهما كتبت عنج ما أوفيها حقها صدق أنها إنسانه رائعه وهذي صورة الطلب

----------


## العيــــــوز

عزيزتي دانة الكون ،،، 

والله انج صدق دانه ،،، مدري شو اقول ولا من وين ابدا ،،، 

الله كتب لي التوفيق والتعامل معاج ،،، جربت قبل اطلب من تاجرات ثانيات بس والله وبدون مجامله مافي احد ريحني تعامله كثرج ،،، 

والله يا بنات اني كنت اطلب قبل والطلبات توصلني بعد شهور ،،،،
بس هالمره يوم تعاملت مع دانة الكون تصدقون ان طلبي ف اسبوع وصلني !!!! بروحي مب مصدقه !!!!! 

لا وغير هاذا اقترحت عليه اشتري نفس السلعه اللي اباها من موقع ارخص من الموقع اللي انا كنت عاطتنها الرابط ماله ،،، يعني مب بس قالت لي يالله حولي الفلوس حقي وخلاص !!! لا فديتها راحت ودورت لي الأحسن والأنسب ،،، والله هاي التاجره ضميرها حي ،، وتعاملها قمه ف الروعه ،، 

وكانت تخبرني يوميا شو اخبار الطلبيه ووين وصلت ،،، يعني كنت مطمنه مب انا اللي اربع وراها والله هي اللي كل شوي تطمني ،، وااااااااايد مريح التعامل مع هالانسانه ،، أمينه جدا جدا 

وماراح يكون اخر تعامل لي معاها ،، لاني خلاص من اليوم ورايح كل ما ابا شي بطلب منها هي ،،،، 

وتعرفون شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بقولكم شي ،،، والله ان العموله اللي تاخذها تستاهل دبلات واضعافها ،،، وانا من نفسي المره اليايه بحسب لها عموله اكثر من هالمره ،، لانها تستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل تستاهل تستاهل ،، اهم شي راحة البال معاها ،،، 

انصحكن اللي تبا تطلب شي من برى تتعامل معاها ،،، والله ماراح تندم ،،، 


في الاخير يا دانة الكون اقول لج : ياليتني تعاملت وياج من زمان ،، مدري ليش ماكنت اشوفج ههههههههههههه

----------


## (ام طحنون)

السلآم عليكم و رحمـه الله وبركآته

10 / 4 / 2012
الثلاثآ , السآعه 5 و نص 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


وصلتني طلبيتي من احد الموآقع , طبعآ بمجهود أختي دآنـه الكون يعني لولاهآ جآن بتحصلون طلبي وآصل افريقيآ << طبعآ اذا انا طلبته ههه
طبعآ طبعآ طبعآ كنت متردده اطلب بس سبحآن الله على طول ارتحت لهآ 

و قسسسسسم بالله العظيم هآي الانسآنه توب توب توب من كل النوآحي كآمله والكآمل الله .. 
اسلوب و اخلاق و طيبه و موول مب طمآعه ولا تفكر بالفلوس والله هلكتني ومول مارضت تحدد عمولتهآ 
وفديتهآ سوالف وربشه يعني عادي تسولف وياج ماتقولين انها تاجره همهآ فلوسها وبس
و فوق هذآ كله ذكيه و شآطره بالرياضيات هههه / تفهمج ع الطاير وتجآوبج على طول حتى قبل ماتقوليلهآ سؤالج !!!
ولاااا بعد تخبرج كل التفاصيل والمبلغ وسعر الشحن وكلللللل شي كل شي وتنصحج بعد و ادور لج الارخص ..
عكس بآجي التاجرات اول شي يحددون عمولتهم ولا يفهمونج ولايخبرونج التفاصيل
بس هي فديتهآ و الله الشاهد مول مارضت تحدد عمولتهآ و فهمتني كل شي من كل النواحي حتى الفرق بين المقاسات والاسعار !!!!

كل هذآ و هي طآلبـه يعني تدرس ما شاء الله عليهآ !!
بس كل شي تسويه فالموعد ونفس اليوم من تطلبين وتخليج ب الصوره دووم وماتنسى
تخيلو انا الي طالبه و نسيييييييت .. وهي مانست !!

والله مادري شو اقول وشو اخلي وآيد وآيد وآآآآيد كلام عندي بس ماعرف اعبر ههه 
ماشاء الله البنات بعد ماقصروو وكل الي قالوه انا اشهد عليه 

و فالختآم اتمنى لهآ كل التوفيج والخير و الصحه والعآفيه اهم شي لاني فالمستقبل ان شاء الله بهد حليهآ من طلبآتي ههه
اول مره ومب اخر مره اطلب منهآ ان شاء الله ... استعديييييي للطلب الثآني  :35: 

وخلص التعبير 

فدآعهه الله ..  :12:

----------


## um-3li-88

موفقه

----------


## حُرّة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي ماشاء الله والله اسرع من توصيل الطلب من داخل الدولة 
تخيلو بنات ماشاء الله الطلب خلال 3 ايام وصل !
اليوم دقت لي الشركة في الموعد (8 صباحا ) وخذوا وصف البيت ووصلوا الطلب مباشرة .

شوفوا بنات الطلبية كيف حالتها ماشاء الله 


طلبت معكرونة وزبدة الكاكاو وكيك و حبوب ، وصلتني الغراض ماشاء الله في حالة ( جدا ممتازة) كأني أنا بنفسي رايحة السوق وشاريتهم !
وحتى الباكنق ممتاز ، البوكس مافيه شي يتحرك من داخل عشان يضمنون انها توصل ف احسن حال 

نعود للتاجرة دانة :
اللي شجعني ف التعامل مع الغالية دانة الكون انها ماشاء الله واضحة وواثقة من شغلها و بالها طويل ماشاء الله وتراعي
يحليلها لعوزتها وااايد معاي وهي بالعكس ترحب ف الاسئلة والطلبات ولا تذمرت ومثل ما قالوا الخوات ماطاعت تحدد العمولة ، وخلتني انا اختار اللي يناسب 
ماشاء الله كانت متابعة معاي الطلب اول باول و حتى لما وصل الطلب على طول كتبتلي وصلت الطلبية ( لان انا نمت من ارهاق الدراسة ومارديت لها خبر هههه ) 

يعني تعامل مميز مع الزبونة واهتمام و مصداقية لابعد درجة ، تعاملت قبل مع كثير من التاجرات للطلب من النت وفي بعضهم كانوا يرهقوني بالعمولة و مصاريف تحويل البيزات لخارج الدولة !
بس دانة والله هالانسانة فعلا مكسبها كصديقة و تاجرة فعلا ذهب .


بإذن الله من اليوم ورايح ما اطلب من اي حد هالخدمة غيرج ، راحة التعامل معاج تكفي والثقة اللي تطمن الزبونة
والله يابنات انصح كل وحدة تبغي تطلب من النت ، ماتفكر بغير هالتاجرة الراقية ، مش مدحا فيها من فراغ ولكن فعلا اقول هالكلام عن قناعة تولدت عندي من التعامل الراقي معاها .

الله يوفقج اختي الحبيبة دانة ويرزقج الخير كله من اوسع ابوابه يارب

----------


## منصوريه كول

حبيت اشكر أختي داكنة الكون على الأسلوب والتعامل الراقي.. طلبت منها تطلبلي من موقع شلدرن صالون وخلصت لي الطبلية في يومين وكانت تتواصل معايه يوميا على التأكيد للطلبية وما قصرت معايه الله يعطيها العافيه ، وصلتني الطلبية خلال اسبوع او اقل سليمة وكامله مع تغليف مرتب وكرت
انصح الكل يتعامل معاها واللي كسبته من دانة الكون فن الأسلوب والتعامل 




ربي يوفقج






ذ
ربي يوفقج دانة الكونج

----------


## منصوريه كول

السموحة عن الاغلاط الاملائية اللي في الرد السابق


وبالتوفيق دانه الكووووووووووووووون

----------


## راعية الدار.

الله يوووووووفقج حبيبتي

----------


## ريم البلوشي

حبيت اشكر الاخت دانة الكون وصدق صدق صدق احسسسسن وحده تعاملت وياها ..
وصلتني طلبيتي اليوم واحسن من ما اتوقعت وصلت بسرعه وكل شي مرتب ..

الصرااحه قممممممه تعاملج 
وان شاء الله دوووم ما اتعامل الا وياج انتي 

الله يوفقج يارب

----------


## Jwaher.64

امس وصلت طلبيتي من الاخت داانة الكوون

وانشاءالله من افضى بحطلكم صور الطلبيه

اشكرها على حرصها وتعااملها الرااقي .. اهم شي عندها رضا الزبونه

انا سعيده بتعااملي معااهاا  :35:

----------


## UM ZAYED1

السلام عليكم انا تعاملت مع الحبوبه دانه الكون طلبت منها طلبيه من موقع الامازون وماشاءالله عليها طلبتهم لي بسرعه وكانت متابعه معايا اول باول وصل كرتون وباقي كرتون ان شاءالله يوصل خلال هذه اليومين وان شاءالله لينا تعامل معاكي ثاني ياعسوله موفقه يارب :32:  :34:

----------


## 3tho0ob

البارحه وصلتنيه طلبيه من دانه الكون ..
الصراحه ماتوقعت انها توصل بهالسرعه لان قبل لاتوصلنيه الطلبيه بيوم خبرتنيه ان عطت المندوب الطلبيه وكانت الفليل وقالت خلال يومين بتكون عندج 
واستغربت ان المندوب اتصل الصبح وقال في طلبيه من دانه الكون  :Smile: 
واستلمت الطلبيه وكانت وايد مرتبه واستانست ع القياسات لان يت مضبوطه..

واشكر دانه الكون لأهتمامها وتعاملها الراقي واسلوبها الحلو معايه لانها الصراحه كانت اول باول اتقولليه تفاصيل الطلبيه..
والسموحه منج دانه الكون لعوزتج معايه بالاسئله :Smile: 

وصدقونيه يابنات انا اول مره في حياتيه اخلي تاجره تطلبيه والصراحه ماندمت الحمدالله انيه اخترت دانه الكون
وان شاء الله مب اخر مره اطلب منها..

الله يوفقج ويرزقج كل خير ..
والسموحه منج

----------


## STYLISH *

*


هذيَ صورةَ طلبيَہُ ( اليومَ وصلنيَ  ] 
ممَ تقريباً طالبتنہ من 6 ايامَ 

المهمَ طبّو الطلبَ \ برمسَ عن دانہ الكونَ ، 
صرآحہ ماعرفَ شو اقولَ عنهاَ ذذذذوقَ ف التعاملَ ، 
تخيلوَ صباياَ يمكنَ ضايفتنهاَ ع آخرَ 2011 وماطلبتَ منهاَ الآ هالشهرَ 
رغمَ هذاَ الا انيَ دوم اسألها عن الليُ ف الموقعَ وتعطينيَ المعلوماتَ كاملہ 
من شحنَ و وسعرَ وضرآيبَ وغيرهہَ لكنَ ما اطلبَ 3\\> 
وسألتها اكثرَ من مرةَ وماطلبتَ شيّ ع السؤالَ مثلَ البعضَ 
و فديتهاَ ما عصبّت ولآ شيَ 
وطبعاً يوم طلبتَ منهاَ ، ماقصّرتَ كانت متابعہ الطلبَ أولَ بـ أولَ 
لينَ ما وصلَ - فديتهاَ وربيّ فهمتنيَ أشياءَ يمكنَ ماكنت أعرفهاَ 
ترمسَ بـ كلَ صرآحہ قمہ فَ الذوقَ كلمآتيہ ماتوفيّ حقهاَ 

أنصحَ كل الليُ يبونَ يطلبونَ منهاَ مَ يترددونَ ولآ لحظہُ 
موفقققہ حبيبتيَ دآنہ ، وعسىَ دنيتجَ سهالآت 
*

----------


## آم فآرس*

من خلآل تجربتي معآهآ 
آقدر آقول آنهآ من آفضل آلآشخآص آللي تعآملت معآهم*
آسلوووبهآ رآقي . . و صدق تهتم بزبآينهآ . .
و تسآآعد و تسهل عليهم آلموضوع

و آنآ كنت طآلبه جهآز حق السيآره 
و آستآنست عليه 
و هي مآ قصرت معآي . . دورتلي موقع و شخص مضمون*
و آنآ وآيد كنت مرتآحه . . و طبعآ بستمتنقية آلهوآء ر فالتعآمل معآهآ.

آشكرج حبيبتي . . و آلله يوفقج*

----------


## Jwaher.64

مـرحبـآ

هــآاي طلبيـتي مـن تيفــآني 

وصلت ف آقـل من آسبوع .. آشكر دآنة الكون على كـل شي  :34:  :34:  



(1)







(2)






(3)

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من الاخت دانة الكون

أنا اول مره اتعامل مع هالتاجره وان شاء الله بتعامل معاها دوم
ما شاء الله عليها تابعت معاي الطلب أول بأول من يوم ما طرشت لها مسج بالمنتدى لحد ما وصل اليوم لبيتي. رسايلها ما توقف بالبي بي ومتابعتها واهتمامها فوق التصور . يعطيها ألف عافيه ما قصرت . أمينه وسريعه وتهتم بالزبونه ورضاها وعمرها ما تشكت من سؤال او غيره.
انا عمري ما قعدت أمدح في حد هالكثر بس هالانسانه تستاهل الصراحه

أنا طلبت من ثلاث أشخاص من ebay والطلبية خذت بالضبط اسبوعين لوصلت عندي. الاغراض وصلت كامله وزياده وما فيهم ضرر نهائي. 
وهذي صور طلبيتي

----------


## حرم زوجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت اشكر الاخت دانة الكون على تعاملها الراقي ماقصرت..
طلبيتي وصلت بسرعه الصراحه ابدا ماقصرت..تمت معايه خطوة بخطوة لين استلمت الطلبيه..
يعطيها العافيه..
طلبت من موقع امريكي nordstrom طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن ساعتين نسائية ورجاليه ماركة Burberry
وصلت الطلبية خلال اسبوعين تقريبا..اخليكم مع الصور..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

الله يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله.. :1:

----------


## جنان**

الله يوفقك ياقمر .. ويباركلك

.
.
.

----------


## أنا وحبيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصراحة ما أعرف شو أقول عن دانة الكون لأني لو قلت وقلت ما راح أوفي حقها.
أول مرة أتعامل مع تاجرة تطلب لي أغراض من برع ، صح كنت متخوفة من هالشي بس تعاملها وياي وردها السريع عى استفساراتي ومتابعتها للشحنة أول بأول وصبرها الطويل علي :7:  خلتني أرتاح لها وأطلب الطلبية الثانية قبل ما توصل الأولى خخخخخ
والحمدلله وصلت الطلبية بأسبوع والثانية بتوصل جريب.
على العموم حبيت أشكرج يا دانة لكون وأدعي رب العالمين يوفقج في حياتج وفي تجارتج وإن شاء الله أكون زبونة دايمة :17:

----------


## Al-Zaabi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من موقع رالف لورين بامريكا هههه طبعا بعدني مب مصدقة مع انه كل شي جدامي ،، وكل بسبب دانة الكون خخخ 
بداية تعاملي وياها كان يوم حطيت موضوع فالمنتدى ادور حد يطلب لي وهي طرشتلي عالخاص انه تقدر توفر وغيرها بعد طرشلي ،، شفت موضوعها اللي كاتبتنها وحسيت انه هي الوحيده اللي حتى ف موضوعها شارحه كل شي ،، والله ارتحتلها وااايد ماعرف ليش قبل لاتخبرني الاسعار او اي شي ،، قالتلي اختار اللي اباه واطرشلها اياه وبالفعل سويت هالشي وعقب وصلتني منها رسالها بصراحه استغربت منها لان مافي تاجره تعاملت وياها قبل طرشتلي مثل هالرساله ،، محتواها كان قيمة الملابس + الشحن + الضريبه + العمولة وطبعا كل شي بروحه ،، عيبني واايد هالشي انه خبرتنا عن كل شي بالتفصيل ،، وبعد ماوصلتني الرساله دخلت الموقع وغيرت بعض الاشياء لاني اصلا ماستقريت على شي ههههه ،، ورديت طرشتلها و طرشتلي سعره و بعد رديت عدت الحركه مرتين زياده هههههه ،، وتحملتني وماقالت ولا كلمه بالعكس كانت ترد علي باسرع وقت ممكن ،، والله لو غيرها مابتعطيني ويهه وبتقول هاي وحده يايه تتلعب

شي موجود في دانة الكون مب موجود في باقي التاجرات انه تخبرج بكل شي يصير اول باول انا تقريبا طلبيتي خذت 12 يوم لاني اخترت التوصيل العادي بس ماحسيت بالايام لانها كل يوم تكلمني وتخبرني وين مكان الطلبية بالضبط ثاني شي اللي خلاني استانس وااايد هو انه عطتني رابط التتبع وفعمري ماشفت تاجره تعطي الرابط وتخلي الزبونة بنفسها تشوف وين وصلت شحنتها بالعكس باقي التاجرات مايكلمون الزبونه لين وقت التسليم وهالشي يخلي الزبونة تتريا اكثر بس دانة الكون غير 


دانة الكون انسانة جدا صريحة وهالشي بيجذبكم فيها والزبونة ماتبا الا الصراحه لان شو فايدة التاجره اذا طلبنا منها شي وعطتنا السعر اضعاف اضعاف السعر الاصلي وهالشي صارلي قبل يوم طلبت من تاجره من موقع رالف لورين والله ماجذب عليكم وصلني دبلات السعر الي عطتني اياه دانة الكون ولو اقولكم بالضبط صدقوني مابتصدقون اصلا اذا التاجره دبلت الاسعار بيكون ما في فايدة اذا طلبناها من برع ،، نشتريها من هنيه عيل وااايد احسن 

اشياء ثانية عيبتني فيها روحها الخفيفة علينا ،، بعض التاجرات او الاغلبية يكون تعاملج معاهم جد في جد انا دانة الكون لا بالعكس تسولف وتضحك ويانا ومب شرط تكون السالفة عن التجارة بصراااحة انا اعتبرتها نفس ربيعتي واخذ واعطي وياها ،، ماراح تكون هاي اول طلبية لي ولا اخر طلبية لان دانة الكون ونعم الانسانه وصدقوني اللي بيتعامل وياها مستحيل يفكر يخسرها لان مجرد ما بتتعاملين وياها لاول مرة بتحسون بكلامي وبتعرفون انه كلامي كله صح 

على قد مابتكلم مابقدر اوصفلكم الشعور اللي احس فيه اني حصلت تاجرة مثل دانة الكون حتى لما عطيتها كذا موقع ثاني مثل امازون ماطلبت لي الي طلبته سيده بالعكس قالت لي انه لو طلبته قيمة الشحن بتكون واايد وانه ماتسوى لو وحدة ثانية بتطلب على طول لانها ماراح تخسر شي وتاكدوا انه دانة الكون دايما تدور لكم الموقع الافضل والمضمون والاوفر فلا تحاتون ولاتقعدون تفكرون نفس انا ماسويت هههه لاني قلتلها ماراح اصدق لين توصلني لاني صدق ماصدقت المبلغ الي عطتني اياه بحكم اني طالبة من كذا تاجره قبل وبعدها وصلتني الطلبية وانا شبه مصدقه ههههه 
(( دانة الكون ))

ربي يوفقج وين ما كنتي وبتم ادعيلج دوم لانج ونعم الانسانة وان شا الله بنكون على تواصل دوم وهذا مب اخر طلب بيكون وان شا الله اليايات اكثر وربي يعطيج على قد نيتج ان شاا الله 

واسمحيلي على كل شي بدر مني // اختج عاشة الزعابي

----------


## روح نقية

ما اعرف كيف اشكر التاجر دانة الكون على أخذها لحقي من موقع محلي
الصراحة .. ما انصح أحد يتعامل مع مواقع محلية وممكن تكون عربية

بكتب لكم قصتي بس

*ملاحظة: دانه الكون ما لها علاقة بالموقع ولا الخطأ الي صار بطلبيتي*

طلبيتي كانت ممسحة بخار H2O mop ultra


طلبتها لي الاخت دانة الكون من الموقع
ما كمل 3 ايام الا والممسحة عندي

الصدمة
الي وصلني 




والصراحة حالة الكرتون سكتتني  :28: 



هاي حالة طلبية من النت  :23: 



كلمت دانة عن الخطأ .. 
والصراحة وقفت معاي ..ما قالت ما يخصني 
صحيح انه مب غلطتها بس تعرف انه الزبونة بتتوهق بشي مب طالبته
يعني حطت نفسها فـ مكاني  :34: 

وفي شي مب كان واضح لها بس لما وضحت لها وين الخطأ
تشجعت انها تساعدني بما انه هاي اول مرة توصل لها شكوى



وراحت اشتكت لي عند الوسيط .. ورفعت قضية وعطوهم مهلة لـ تاريخ 28

ولين يوصل تاريخ 28 قلت ما راح ازعجها لأنها ساعدتني
بس الصراحة هي كل يوم تذكر نفسها وتذكرني



والحمد لله وصل تاريخ 28 وكان قرار المحكمة



وان شاء الله خير.. 5 ايام وبسترجع المبلغ  :1: 

اقول مرة ثانية ما أنصح حد يشتري من مواقع محلية أو عربية
ادفعي زيادة وانتي مرتاحة 
المواقع البريطانية والامريكية .. الخارجية بشكل عام توصل لج الطلبية كأنه واصلج هدية

الصراحة راحة الزبون جداً يهمها .. 



دعمت الموضوع بصور حتى لاحد يقول زدت شي من عندي

هي عند كلمتها
وقفت معاي من البداية ولين يوصل حقي لـ عندي ان شاء الله  :34: 
وما انزعجت من كثرة اسئلتي  :7: 

الله يرزقها كل خير ويوفقها في حياتها وتجارتها

انا لا اعرف التاجرة
كل مافي الموضوع دورت على تاجرة تشتري لي من المواقع تشجعت لها
الصراحة كسبتيني على طول  :32: 
يزاج الله كل خير  :34:

----------


## R A N S H E Z

لو نتكلم ما بنوفيها حقها ..
انا طلبت منها مرتين و بكل مره تبهرني بسلاسة تعاملها و طيبها .. 

و انا مستحيل اني استغني عنها ابداااا

----------


## 3tho0ob

اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من موقع رالف لورين بامريكا
عرفت دانة الكون عن طريق وحده من ربيعاتي ومدحتها لي وااايد
وانا الحين داخله من نك نيمها حبيت اشكر دانة الكون ع تفهمها لي وصبرها وياي
وماقصرت شرحتلي كل شي بالتفصيل وتواصلت وياي اول بأول واليوم وصلت الطلبيه
كانت ناقصه قميص وخبرتني بهالشي وطرشت قيمته مع الطلبيه اشكرها ع امانتها
وبرد اطلب منها مره ثانيه ان شالله

----------


## (ام طحنون)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركآته

من يومين وصلتني هديـــه من اختي و حبيبتي و صديقتي دآنـه الكون 
أول مره حد يهديني من برع العآيلهه , صدمـه عاطفيه هههه



يسلمو حبيبتي دآنه , كلج ذوق والهديـه خلصت من ثآني يوم ههههه

----------


## راعية الغنم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

احم احم
ياليت أقدر أوفي قدرج مثل الخوات يا عزيزتي و اختي "دانة الكون"
و الله من قلبي أقول لج ان معرفتج غنيمة بغض النظر عن التعاملات التجارية
لأن أكيد انتي أخلاقج عالية بالبزنس و بدونه
حبوبة أنا أخاف أطلب من النت و أتردد لكن بعد اليوم لا خوف و لا تردد لأنج عرفتي تشيلي القلق و التوتر عني متى بستلم الطلبية
و الدفع و الشحن و كل هالامور..
ودي أكتب و أعبر أكثر لكن أدري ما بخلص...

أحين بانتظار الشحنة الأخيرة من الطلبية الأولى و قبل عن أستلمها قاعدة أطلب مرة ثانية...
مشكورة حبوبة من اليوم و أمس و من أول يوم تعاملت معاج لين آخر يوم بعمري.

و السموحه على القصور

----------


## أم دارين

مرحباااا

و أم دارين عادت لكم من جديد


عفكرة انا وايد حبيت الشي اني اخذ من برع بسبب دانه 


اللي تحاول تخليني اطلب بروحي 

بس غصب طيب اهي اللي تطلب لي .. لانها اكثر من رائعة 

امس واصلتني طلبيتي و اليوم ابا اطلب متخيلين


الحمدلله .. هالانسانه لو شي من حقي تعطيني قبل لا تقول لي

ما امدح بس الحق ينقال .. اكثر شخص اتعامل معاه بهالشفافية و الصدق و الجرأة

الله يحفظج يا دانة وان شاء الله دوم تبقين جيه ..

للأمام دووووم ..

وانا للأبد بطلب منج ..

استعدي .. تراني بأجز قريييب وبتفيج للتسوق وطبعا وأكيد وياج 


مالي غيرك مالنا كلنا حبايب ههههه

الله يعطيج العافيه دندونه و يخليج ويحفظج يارب

----------


## رومانسية 2005

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## *Sakura*

واخيراً وصل طلبي التابلت من دانة الكوون  :34:  !!



الحمدلله لولاج يا دانة كان ماعرفت شو اسوي
مارح اتعامل إلا معاج  :35:  !!
مشكووووووووووورة

----------


## shaima_20

وصل المغات اللي طلبتها وكانت دانة ما شاء الله عليها متابعة الموضوع اول باول لا مب جيه بس ما طاعت تحدد عمولتها وخلتني احددها على كيفي فديتها والله ما شاء الله اخلاق وطيبة وصبر وحتى اول شي شافت لي السعر وكل شي وقالت ان واييد وتحس ان ما يستاهل بس لان كنت اباه هدية لربيعتي قلت لها عادي 
والله انها بنت حقانية (راعية حق يعني خخخخ) لو غيرها جان ما بيهمه اصلا اهم شي عمولتهن وخلاص 
فديييتج دندونة والله  :12:

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

السلام عليكم

امس وصلت طلبيتي الثانيه من دانه.

صدق تفتح نفسج للشراء وانت مطمنه انه بيوصلج بيوصلج وبأقل الاسعار. وكالعاده دومها متابعه معاي الطلب ومن يوصل عندها ثاني يوم هو عندي (( ما شاء الله عليها)) . مع اني متلومه فيها خاصه ان عندها دراسه.

انا ان شاء الله بكون زبونه دايمه عندها وحاليا اتريا الباكج الثالث ^^

----------


## أنا وحبيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما أعرف شو أقول عن دانة الكون غير إني أتمنى من رب العالمين يوفقها في حياتها ويحفظها من كل شر
الصراحة هالإنسانة قمة في الأدب والأخلاق وتدخل قلبج على طول واتعدينها وحدة من خواتج  :34: 
أنا طلبت منها لحد الحين خمس مرات  :5: قولوا ما شاء الله :23: 
وهي ما قصرت وياي كانت اترد على رسايلي وأسإلتي وتقترح علي أفضل الطرق عشان أوفر بالبيزات وكانت تتأكد لي من المواقع إذا موثوقة ولا لا.
وهذي بعض الطلبيات اللي طلبتها :

هذي من موقع غاب:



وهذي هي الأغراض اللي داخل الكرتون ( مب كلها ) :







وهذا شوي من اللي طلبته من أمازون خخخخخخ:



وأقول في النهاية شكرا لدانة الكون على جهودج الرائعة في هالمجال حتى في فترة امتحاناتج كنتي اتابعين طلباتي  :12: 
وإن شاء الله راح أستمر معاج لأنج وفرتي لي أسهل طرق الشراء على النت 
الله يحفظج ويوفقج  :34:

----------


## الخيييليه

دانة الكووون الله يعطيج الصحه والعااافيه وينولج اللي في باللج يارب انساانه قمة الروووووعه والذووق والله انها كانت معاي في كل خطوه يوم طلبت منها وهذي ثالث مره اتعامل فيها ويااهااا واكيييييييد لي تعاملات ثانيه معاج,,

----------


## hano0ode

شو اقول وش شو اخلي !! مثل هلانسانه في التعامل ما شفت !! 
اهيا معاي من اطلب لين ما استلم !! حتى و هي في عز انشغاله ما تقصر و ترد اول باول !!
طلبت منها الله يكرمك نعال وصلي اللون غلط و الغلطة هب منها من الموقع.. بس حليلها تمت متابعة معاي لين تعدل الطلب..
طلبت منها تاتو بعد هم تمت متابعة لين ما دخل البلاد و استلمته و شفته بعيني !! و حتى يوم صار خطاء فالدفع عند اراميكس مع ان هب غلطتها ! الا انها تمت متابعه معاي لين يردلي حقي !!

و هذا كان المرة الاولى و انشاء الله مراح تكون الاخيره ! لانت مثل هالانسانة فالذوق و التعامل ماشي !!

دانة الكون .. دانة بكل معنى الكلمة !

----------


## alreem123

مرحبا خواتي.. بصراااحة يعجز لساني عن شكر دانة الكون الانسانه الخلوقة الحبوبه الي ماتتوقعون كيف دخلت قلبي بدون ما أشوفها بس من خلال تعاملها معاي ..
انا لاول مرة اتعامل معاها وان شاءالله ماتكون اخر مره لان بصراحة أسعارها منافسة وبقوة وماتتاخر بالرد علي اتابع اول بأول رغم انها ف وقت اختبارات حاليا.. وبعد انها كانت تخبرني عن نوعية وجودة البضاعة وعندها خلفية حلووة عن المواقع وكيف تتعامل معاهم وهذا اهم شي عسب ما يضيع حقنا ..وغير جي هي اول تاجرة ماتحدد عمولتها وتترك هالشي للزبونه بس حرااام خفت اني ظلمتها وما عطيتها حقها .. سعدت جدا بالتعامل معاج لان التعامل وياج مريح وحلو ربي يوفقج ف اختباراتج ويرزقج كل خير .. ولي طلب ثاني خبرتج عنه هالفترة بس بتريا عليج شوي لين تخلصين اختبارات باذن الله

----------


## بنت زعل

-اضغطي ع الصوره للتكبيره-

ما شاء الله







دانه الكون من طلبت منها الاغراض كانت تخبرني الشحنه وين وصلت وكل شي اول باول الله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتوفييييييق ^^

----------


## بنت زعل



----------


## معصبة

اول شي الحمدلله الطلبي وصلتلي اليوم
ثان شي والله ماتوقعت توصل الطلبيه بهالسرعه قلت بتتاخر اسبوعين وثلاث بس اجاتني اختي دانه بسرعة توصيل الطلب
قبل لايوصل الطلب ومن اول ماطلبته وهي متابعة وياي اول باول وكانت تحاتيني اكثر مما انا احاتي الطلبيه نفسها 
يزاج الله خير اخجلتيني الصراحه بدقة متابعتج للطلبيه وفي نفس الوقت تطمين الزبون بتحرك الطلبية من خارج البلاد 
لوصولها لي حطوة بحطوة
وفوق هذا وصلت الطلبيه مغلفة بطريقة تصلح كهديه انيقه
ان شاء بيكون لي تعامل متواصل معاج
والله يفقج في تجارتج دوم^____^

----------


## حلم انسانه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . . 

انا حابه اني اتكلم عن تجربتي في التعامل مع دانة الكون . . التجربة الأكثر من رائعه . . 

اول مره اتعاملت وياها حسيت انها صدق تهتم لطلب الزبونه وتطمن الزبونه بين فتره وفتره وكل يديد كان يوصلني خبر عنه . . 

اتعاملت وياها مره ثانيه . . طبعن هي خبرتني ان امازون مسوين عرض لجهاز فيليبس الليزر . . سعره ف البلاد 3000 . . وهم مسوين له عرض بـ2500 شامل كل شي مع عمولتها .. انا وايد استانست وطلبت منها الجهاز . . 

قالتلي بياخذ من اسبوعين الى ثلاث اسابيع . . لكن فضل الله الموضوع خذ اسبوع فقط . . 
وطبعن كل تفاصيل الطلب كانت توصلني اول بأول . . ماكنت احاتي اي شي . . 

ولما وصلني الجهاز . . 

 


وهذي البطاقه عن قرب . . 

  

فكره حلوه ومبدعه . . 

وفي النهايه هذا الجهاز . . ظللت صورة الحرمه الي ع الجهاز 

 


بصراحه . . وايد ارتحت لتعاملها واكيد راح تكون لي طلبات ثانيه . . 
الف شكر لج يا دانة الكون  :31: 


. . 

حلم انسانه . . ~

----------


## بنت الدار 122

*في البدايه اعتذر على تأخري في كتابه هالرد وانا كنت اريد اكتبه في اقرب فرصه ولكن النت كان سبب تاخري ..
هذي ثاني مره لي اتعامل وياااج فيها ومثل ما قلت قبل تعاملج مميز وراقي معاي وتحملتي ترددي في الاختيار وساعدتيني في اختيار الموقع المناااسب ونصحتيني في الاشياء اللي تعرفينها .. وكنتي معاي خطوه خطوه تقولين لي عند الشحن وعند الدفع واول ما توصل الشحنه الدوله وتابعتيهم الين استلمت الطلبيه وكنتي مهتمه من انها صحيحه وكامله .. واختي بعد تعاملت ويااج وانا انصح كل وحده حابه تطلب من برا ومحتاره من اي موقع تطلب وكيف ؟ تتواصل مع دانة الكون وبتتسوق من برا بكل راحه وبدون تعب هههه .*

----------


## Glamorous.L

مسا الخير =)

اليوم حبيت اقول شي من الاشياء الي ابهرتني فيها دانة الكون 


اولا، انا ما عندي تعليق على طلبيه وصلتني لان تعاملي مع هالانسانه الي صدق صدق "دااااااااااااانه" كان عباره عن اسئله لا منتهيه من صوبي

و هيه دايما تجاوبني بكللللللللللللل رحابة صدر.. بس اقول اق! القي جواب و روابط و تخبرني و تقارن بين الخدمات و المواقع 

هذا وانا عندي خبره بسيطه فالطلب من النت ... بس بعدها تحاتيني (لاني اسأل عشان اطلب لتجارتيه الخاصه) 

و من كثر طيبتها و لانها ما ترد لحد طلب .. استحيت اطلب منها و اعبّل عليها فرحت طلبت من عند تاجره ثانيه

من الامازون لا و بسعر التوصيل المستعجل و هذا من شهر و لين اليوم اترجااااا التاجره ترد عليه 

و ما شا الله عليها دانة الكون هيه الي تحاتيني و تسالني اذا وصلت الطلبيه ولا لا

و التاجره الثانيه يخطف اسبوع ما ترد و لا تسال =(


بس حبيت اوضح الفرق بين تعاملي مع دانه و حرصها حتى بدون طلب و تاجره ثانيه طلبت من عندها و كيف تجاوبها


دانه الكون انسانه ابسط ما ينقال فيها انها اسم ع مسمى و راقيه جدا 


الله يوفقها امين

----------


## Al-Zaabi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اليوم حبيت اخبركم عن ثاني تعامل لي مع دانه الكون 

طبعا عقب طلبي الاول وثقت فيها واايد لانها تستاهل هالثقه وطلبت من مواقع في نفس الوقت ،، رالف لورين وارماني ومحل حلويات 

وصلني طلبي بشكل وااايد حلوو والصور بتوضح طلبي ،، طبعا دانة الكون تعبت وااايد وياي لاني كل ساعه اغير طلبي بس ابد ماقالت لي شي ولا بينت لي انها مضايجة واصلا لو تضايجت من حقها لاني كل يوم لي راي وكل يوم اتعبها وياي من كثر ما اسال ،، بس الحمدلله ربي خلاني اتعرف على دانه الكون وصارت الاخت والصديقه ،، مافي كلامي يوفيها لان لو اتكلم من اليوم لين باجر مابيكفي ،، طلبيتي كانت واصله من فتره بس انا تاخرت فالرد بسبب الانترنت وامتحاناتي واليوم حصلت فرصه وكتبتلكم ،، بعد كنت طالبه منها ميني نوتيلا ويابتلي ما قالتلي متوفر ف دبي وروحي خذيه بالعكس هي اشترته وطرشت لي اياه ،، ومحل الحلاوه بعدها ماوصلت طلبيتي بس الغلط من الموقع نفسه مب من دانه الكون وانا فانتظار ردها ،، واللي عيبني فيها انها ماقالتلي انا مالي دخل بالعكس كل يوم تتواصل وياهم وكلمت البنك مع انها مب ملزومه فيني ،، كلمة شكرا ماراح توفيها حقها 

اخليكم مع الصور الي صورتها

----------


## warm_Flame

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
طبعا انا اليوم و من شوي مستلمة طلبيتي  :5: 
و من أحلى ما يكون و الشحن وايد اووكي .. يعني كأن توني شارتنه 
مب جنه واصل من امريكا خخخخ
و طبعا أشكرج يا دانة الكون على هالتعاون و الجهد 
و احلى مافيج اسلوبج فالتعامل ما شاء الله جدا راقي وهالشي
يخلينا نعطيج الثقة على طول وبدون اي تردد
و هاي شهادة الجميع فيج


و اكيييد راح يكون فيه تعامل وتواصل دايم بيناااا  :2:

----------


## الحياة حلـوه

سريعه وايد هالانسانه ...ما تتاخر 
في الرد علي وتواصلها معاي اول باول ..
وطلبيتي وصلت بسرررعه في غضون 3 ايام بس ..
صراحه كنت متخوفه اطلب من النت .بس مع دانه طلع الموضوع سهل وبسيط ..
وان شاالله لي تعامل وياها مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه 
شكراا دانه

----------


## أنا وحبيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجعت من يديد مع طلب يديد  :7: 
هالمرة السادسة اللي أتعامل فيها مع دانة الكون الله يحفظها ويبارك في تجارتها :34: 
والحمدالله مثل كل مرة الطلب ما خذ أكثر من أسبوع  :35: 
وهذا الطلب أول ما وصلني فتحته بسرعة خخخخخخ :



وهذي الأغراض اللي طلبتها، كل غرض مغلف بكيس بروحه :




وأرد أقول لدانة الكون مشكورة مشكورة مشكورة  :12:  خليتيني ما أطلع السوق وأنثبر في البيت :5: 
الله يوفقج يالغالية ويرزقج باللي تستاهلينه :34:

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

^^
دانه الكون رااائعة في التعامل انصحكم صج تتعاملون وياها و سريعة ما شاء الله
موفقه حبيبتي دنيا و آخره

----------


## أم_جاسم

:55:  :55:  :55:  :55: 




 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## Al-Zaabi

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 


اليوم بيكون ثالث مرة اطلب من دانة الكون ،، هاي الانسانه مستحيل حد يحصل مثلها ،، ذوق واخلاق وتعاملها ولا اروع وتتحملنا بطريقة فضيعه ولابعد الحدود 

طبعا انا واايد رفعت ضغطها ووايد مرات اغير طلباتي بس هي ابد ماعاملتني بطريقة مب حلوه ،، الصراحة دانة الكون مكسب لكل وحدة من ناحية واايد اشياء 

اولهم طريقة التعامل مع الزبونة وهالشي معظم التاجرات يفتقدونه ،، ثاني شي طولة بالها ولو تاجرة مكانها بصراحه مابتسويلنا سالفة ومن اول تغير لنا بتطفر والله اني ماشفت تاجرة بنفس تعاملها

هالمرة طلبي كان الميني حرارات وطلبته بالليل وطرشتلي اياه الصبح ووصلني فنفس اليوم وهذا واايد استانست منه ووايد استغربت لانه وصل في نفس اليوم


كفاية اصلا تطلب لنا وهي عندها امتحانات وهذا اكبر دليل على انه شعارها رضا الزبونه غاية تدرك 

صورتلكم الميني حرارات بس ماطاعت الصورة تتحمل بس اوعدكم باجر احطيلكم اياها 

دانة الكون اسمحيلي على كل مابدر مني واسمحيلي اذا قصرت في حقج انتي اخت عزيزة وغالية وابد ماقصرتي ويانا 

اشكرج من كل قلبي على التعامل الراقي وان شا الله الاخوة ماراح تنقطع بينا 

اختج/ عاشه الزعابي

----------


## Bent.Mohamed

السلام عليكم 

الصراحه و بدون تردد انصح اي وحده تبا تطلب من النت تطلب عن طريق دانه 

والله انها انسانه قمه قمه قمه فالاخلاق و التواضع 

و صلني طلبي في اقل من اسببوع شوفو متى طلبت وو صلتني الطلبيه امس 

طبعاً بعد ما اتفقت مع دانه و حولت لها البيزات و هي استلمت الطلبيه وردت طرشتها لي بالامبوست لاني خارج المدينه 

من فتره كنت بطلب من النت بس يوم تكلمت مع التاجره مول ما ارتحت اني اطلب 

لكن دانه بالعكس وايد ارتحت و اتشجعت معاها 

وكفايه كسبت انسانه اسولف معاها فالبيبي  :7: 

شي تاجرات عفان الله يستحمقون اذا تسولفين معاها كل شي جدي  :4: 

الله يوفقج دانه و اكيد بيكون لي معاج تعامل ثاني و ثالث و .......... :12: 

 :24: بس عن جد دانه احس اني ظلمتج عمووولتج جداً رمزيه طلبتي و تابعتي الطلبيه و استلمتيها ورديتي طرشتيها عالامبووست متلومه منج

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

السلام عليكم

استلمت ثالث طلب لي من دانه وهالمره اتأخر شوي من الوقع مش منها ووالله اني كنت ناسيته وهي اللي ذكرتني وتمت متابعه موضوعي لحد ما وصل عندي. وكالعاده الطلب وصل صحيح وسليم. تاجره ممتازه تحب تكسب الزبون قبل كل شيء . وانا انصح اي وحده تريد تشتري من موقع تطلب منها ما أبالغ انا طالبه من غيرها قبل وهي لحد الآن الاحسن والله شاهد علي. مشكورة دندون

----------


## .HF.

ربيعتي كانت بتطلب و انا نفس الشي,, و قالتلي عن دانة الكون و طلبنا ثنيناتنا
هاي اول مره اطلب من النت عن طريق تاجره والحمدلله وااايد ارتحت وياها
تابعت الطلب من الخاطر و كانت اتقولي شو يستوي اول بأول
مشكووره الغاليه عالتعامل و جد وثقت فيج,, اذا بطلب ما بطلب ان شاء الله غير منج

ربي يوفقج دنيا و اخره  :34:

----------


## فوعة العين

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طلبت من الاخت الغالية دانة الكون طلبية من النورد ستروم من بربري
ماشالله عليها قمه قمه قمه في الاخلاق محد شراتها والله جدا راقيه في التعامل
كانت معاي اول اول بكل الخطوات وشرحت لي كل شي
ماشفت مثلها صراحه ربي يوفقها يارب  :34: 

وطلبيتي كانت




اضغط ع الصوره للتكبير 







واكيد واكيد برجع اطلب منها دايما  :2:

----------


## hano0ode

اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من الغالية دانة الكون , انسانه في منتهى الذوق , هذي ثاني مرة اتعامل وياها و الحين اتريا طلبي للمرة الثالثة .. و ان شاء الله بطلب اربع و عشر و مليون مرة.. لان مثل 
هالانسانه ماشي مثلها
اليوم وصلي طلبي ووصلي كامل ! ما تقصر اطمني اول باول حتى و هي مشغولة.. اتراعي 

ظروفي و حتى يوم اتاخر عليها عليها مرات فالدفع حليلها ما تقصر و تترياني ! محد من التاجرات 


طلبلي قبل ما احاول و راعى ظروفي مثلها !!
يوصلني الطلب كامل ويا كل التفاصل.. حتى يوم اطلب اشياء و ما اعرف كيف ادلي شكرة التوصيل او يوصل عالبريد حليلها اهيا تستلمه عني و اطرشه صوبي و مرات ما تاخذ حتى قيمة التوصيل !!

خبروني وين بلقى دانة مثلها ؟؟ 

اسلوبها, طريقة كلمها, تعاملها كله ذوق في ذوق ما عمري شفت مثله !!

يكفي انها تسال اذا انا استلمت الطلب بعد ما يوصل الامارات مع ان خلاص
مسوؤليتها تكون خلصت و انا اللي علي استلمه بس تسال لين ما يوصل و اشوفه و اتاكد منه..
عسى ربي يفتح ابواب الرزق لها من كل مكان لانها انسانه ما تستاهل الا كل خير !! تاجرة رائعة !

أخت عزيزة و غالية مافي مثلها !! دانه مافي اغلى عنها

----------


## emmm f6aim

السلام عليكم بنات 

انا الصراحة مالي فسوالف المنتديات بس اشتركت فهالمنتدى بس عشان اتكلم عن هالبنت العجيبة 
هاي اول مرة اطلب من دانة والصراحة اسلوبها واااايد راقي و يخلي الواحد غصبن عنه يثق فيها 
لو شو ما اقول عنها ما بوفي حقها و صدق الواحد ما يقدر الا انه يحترمها و يحبها والله يعينها 
على بعض البنات اللي ما يعيبهم شي ولا يقدرون تعبها اللي تتعبه عشان بس توصلهم طلبيتهم 
على احسن شكل ... كانت طلبيتي من امريكا والصراحة ما قصرت كانت تقولي بكل شي ابي اعرفه 
ووصلتني الطلبيه واستانست وايد و عيبتني الجودة والدقة والاهتمام اللي تشتغل فيه هالبنت 
حتى انها دووم تحسسج انها نفس ربيعتج و تنصحج وابدا ما تعاملج برسمية نفس بعض التاجرات 

الله يحفظها ويوفقها ويسسر لها كل امورها يارب 

ومشكوورة دانه حبيبتي حابة اسمييج " Super Dana " عالجهد والتعب اللي تتحملينه

----------


## .HF.

امس وصلني اللي طلبته من دانة الكون
فديتج الغاليه ابد ما قصرتي ويايه والله
غيرت طلبي ثلاث مرات  :24:  و فديتها كل مره اتعيد الاسعار و جيه
و امس كنت فاهمه شي غلط و الحمدلله قلتلها و فهمتني
وايد امينه و التعامل وياها مريح و سهل
ربي يحفظج و يعطيج اللي فخاطرج

----------


## أنا وحبيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من يومين وصل طلبي من أمريكا وكان عبارة عن قطع قماش ودانتيل والصراحة كانوا أحلى من الصور بوايد والجودة كانت عالية وأهم شي الأسعار معقولة، وهالشيء اللي جذبني وخلاني أطلب للمرة السابعة ما شاء الله.
والحمد لله رزقني بتاجرة ولا أروع في حسن تعاملها وصبرها وما راح تكفيني الكلمات في مدحها والصراحة لها مكانة في قلبي وأعتبرها وحدة من خواتي الله يحفظها.
من عرفت دانة الكون وأنا خلاص ما قمت أطلب من المنتدى مع احترامي للتاجرات ، لأني حسيت إن الطلب من الخارج أوفر من هنا بوايد وجودة الأغراض وايد أحسن من هنا .
حبيت في هذا الرد إني أشكر دانة الكون وأعرف إن هذا ردي الثالث بس بغيت الكل يعرفها ويستفيد منها مثل ما استفدت وفي النهاية أقول الله يوفقج يا دانة ويسعدج ويبعد عنج عين الحساد وانتظريني في طلب يديد خخخخخخ

----------


## شوكليت توي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طلبي وصل البارحه الحمدلله وما طولت الطلبية خذت اسبوع بس و الاخت دانه ماقصرت ويايه من اول ما ارسلتللها طلبي لين استلمت وهي على تواصل ويايه لدرجة انها طلبت طلبيتي وانا ماطرشتلها المبلغ كامل العيب من مكينة الايداع
وبعد ماقصرت طلبت الطلبية و اشكرها على صبرها ويايه لأني كنت اضيف والغي اشياء و ماتأذت من هذا الشي
وتطيني تفاصيل الطلب بالضبط و على تواصل مستمر ويايه وتتبع الطلب لين خبرتني انه الطلبية وصلت الامارات

وشفت الاغراض واستانست وعيالي بعد استانسوا وايد وحبيت اشكرها وووايد ويزاها الله خير ويعطيها العافيه

وانصح اي وحده تبا تطلب تطلب وهي مغمضه هذا الصدق مب مدح وشكرا .

----------


## ~{ ناعمهـ

سلام عليكـم =)


^^ وصلني طلبي يوم الاثنين 
واايد استانست عليهم 
و استانست بالتعامل مع الاخت دانه الكون عن جد حبيت طريقتها في التواصل و الاهتمام بـ توضيح كل شي 
حليلها صبررت عليه وااايد واايد وااااااااااااااااااااايد و استحملتني و استحملت اذيتي لوول 

و ان شاءالله الياياات اكثر = ) 

يعطيج ربي الصحه و العافيه يارب

----------


## XOXP

هلا
امس وصلني الطلب من موقع امازون وبصراحه ماتوقعت ابدا توصلني بهاي السرعه 
ودانة الكون ماقصرت وياي واكثر عن مره اتعاملت وياها وفي كل مره ماتقصر وياي وتعطيني تفاصيل الشحن والبضاعه .....مشكوووووره

----------


## warm_Flame

ثاني تعامل مع دانة الكون 
خدمة مميزة + سريعه + أمانه + حسن التعامل
يعطيج العافية حبوبه و بالتوفيق و للامام دائما 

وطبعا هذا شي معروف عنج والكل يشهدلج 
اتمنالج الخير
و آسسفه عالتأخير في الرد ^.*

----------


## أم دارين

مرحبااا


للمرة المليوووون اتعامل وياها هههه ادري بالغت بس يمكن اكثر بشوي هع 

الصراحه ما بزيد عن كلام الكل .. انا معذبتنها وياي فكل طلباتي واهي مب مقصرة معاي

ماتقول لا .. و بدل لا انا اسأل اهي تخبرني شو بيصير .. 

الله يحفظج يا دانه .. قايمة بشغلج بما لا يعلى عليه 

انا وراج وراج ما بخلييييج لاني اعرف اني ما بلاقي مثلج بأي شي 

تسلممممييييلي

----------


## أم مكتـــوم

إلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكوووووورة الغالية على سرعة التوصيل 
وبصراحة انت في قمة الذوق.
يعطيج العافيه وربي يوفقج في تجارتج 
وعلى قد ما تعاملت مع تاجرات ما شفت حد مثلج 
الصراحه تواصل دائم مع الزبون إلين ماتوصل.الطلبيه ليد الزبون 
لا خلاني الرب منج ولا من طيبة قلبج.
وربي يحفظج ويخليج لغاليج . . .

----------


## hano0ode

what can say about Dana !! This is not the first, second or thier !! I have ordered many times any never felt sorry never once !!
shes's perfect in everything Mashala !! she tells me when the stuff arrive, what are happening with the stuff 
She helped me a few days with a bid on ebay !! she stayed up late for me to win ! non- other would have done the same

She's the best of the best !! No one is like Dana
Shes special in everything !!
A true PEARL

----------


## Al-Zaabi

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من رالف لورين وطبعا هاي مب اول مره اطلب من دانه وماراح تكون الاخيره
تعاملها وايد حلو وراقي + امانتها الي الكل يشهد لها فيها مب نفس الباقيات 
وايد ارتاح يوم اتعامل معاها وحتى لو طلبي يا متاخر او في خلل اكون متاكده انه راح يتصلح لان دانه موجوده 
شكرا دانه الكون على كل شي وربي يوفقج دووم

----------


## شيخة الحلوات،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بصرآحة اول مرة اجوف تاجرة متابعة و مهتمة لهالدرجة ما شاء الله عليج ..
غير ان تعاملج فقمة الذوق و اكيد بكون زبونة دايمة لج باذن الله و دوم بطلب منج ..
و ما شاء الله الطلبية وصلت بسرعة لاني ما توقعت هالشي كنت حاطة فبالي ان يبالها شهر اقل شي بس وصلت بسرعة و مشكوووووورة ما قصرتي فديتج ^^

----------


## المزيوونه

:4:  دانة الكووووووون  :4:  :4: 
هذي اخر مرة اتعاااامل معااااااج مابعيدهاااا خلاااااااااص


هذي الجمله مستحيييييييل تطلع منيه لان جد جد أحلى معامله معاج الصراحة ماتقصرين وتابعين الطلب اول باول و أنا مب اول مره أتعامل معاج والصراحة مب اخر مره الييات ان شاءالله اكثر 
السموحه منج وصل الطلب اليوم الصراحة أيجنن

----------


## hano0ode

دانه هي دانه مستحيل افرط فيها !!
يا ناس ذوق و اخلاث و اهتمام !! معاج من تطلبين لين تستملني !!
تطلب اول باول و ما تاخر طلبج ولا ثانية !!
حتى و اهيا عندها دراسة و ظروف ما تقصر في شي معاج !!
هاي مش اول ولا ثاني ولا ثالث و لا رابع مره اتعاكل وياها !!
في كل مرة يوصل عالوقت ! يوصل كامل ! و يوصل بالضبط مثل ما طلبته !!
حليلها ما تقصر اطمني دوم و تخبرني اول باول وين صار طلبي ! و وين الاقي تاجرة غيرها بعد ما اطرش الطلب تتاكد اني استلمته و كامل ؟
اغلب التاجرات من اطرشه خلاص اطنش و ان مسوؤليتها خلصت و انتي تابعي شو صار ! بس اهيا لا !! اهيا معاج للاخر !!
انا مهما قلت ما اقدر اوفي هالانسانه بحقها ! يكفي والله يكفي ان اول ما يهمها رضى الزبونه (اول شي)

ربي يحفظج و يرزقج دنيا و اخره ! مثل ما سعادتي ناس وايد و منهم انا ان يوقفون على ريلهم و يبدون تجارتهم !!

انتي دانه !! غلطان من يفرط فيج !!

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم .. هذا ثاني تعامل مع دآنه و ان شاء الله بيكون شي تعامل ثالث و رابع و للأبد 
طلبت تقريبا من 4 ايام من موقع امازون و وصلني الطلب اليوم .. 
عندها شيي يا نااس اتمنى اعرفه كييف تووصل هالطلبيه بهالسرعه !!!!!!!!!!! 
و ابا اعرف كيف صبرررت عليه .. تعاملهااا يا نااس يجنن غيير ما تحسونها غريبه تدخل القلب 
ما اعتقد بقددر افرط في هالانسااانه << ماعرف شو كنت بسوي بدونج  :7: 
الله يعطييج كل اللي فيه الخير و يرزقج اللي ف خاطططرج 
و مشكوووره

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم .. هذا ثاني تعامل مع دآنه و ان شاء الله بيكون شي تعامل ثالث و رابع و للأبد 
طلبت تقريبا من 4 ايام من موقع امازون و وصلني الطلب اليوم .. 
عندها شيي يا نااس اتمنى اعرفه كييف تووصل هالطلبيه بهالسرعه !!!!!!!!!!! 
و ابا اعرف كيف صبرررت عليه .. تعاملهااا يا نااس يجنن غيير ما تحسونها غريبه تدخل القلب 
ما اعتقد بقددر افرط في هالانسااانه << ماعرف شو كنت بسوي بدونج  :7: 
الله يعطييج كل اللي فيه الخير و يرزقج اللي ف خاطططرج 
و مشكوووره

----------


## ام حصة85

السلام عليكم .. 

أنا كنت أريد اطلب من موقع أمريكي .. وبالصدفه دخلت على المنتدى ادور على تاجرة تطلب من مواقع أجنبية .. بصراحة عقب ما شفت الردود على موضوع التاجرة دانة الكون .. تحمست أني اطلب من عندها .. 

وما شاء الله عليها قمة في التعامل وألاحترام .. وغير هذا السرعه في الرد والطلب .. ومتابعة الطلبية أول بأول .. ما شاء الله عليها 

تعبتها وأيد هههههههههه وهي عندها امتحانات بس والله ما قصرت .. 

وان شاء الله هائ ما تكون أول مرة أتعامل مع دانه وان شاء الله ما بتعامل مع حد غيرها 

الله يوفقج يا دانة حبيبتي

----------


## R A N S H E Z

دانه حبيبتي مستحيل استغني عنج مووووووول ما بتنازل  :18: 
هذا ثالث طلب لي .. و انا اشهد انج غير غير و ربي غيييييييييييير و حبيتج بالقووو 
اهتمامج غير .. و اسلوبج غير .. و روحج الطيبه غير تدخلين القلب بدون هوود هههههههه  :35:   :15: 

هذي صورة طلبيتي اللي طلبتها من موقع و وصلتني بالـ UPS اليوم و مستاااانسه عليهاااا 



يعطيج العافيه دانه و الله يقويج و يوفقج دنيا و آخره حبيبتي  :12:

----------


## hano0ode

اكيد هذا بيكون 4 او 5 رد اكتبه للدانه و ان دل فهذا دليل على نجاحها ما شاء الله عليه
اليوم استملت طلب اني من دانه و الحمد لله كالعادة وصلني بسرعة و ما اتاخر ابدا
كان في طلب ناقص و اكيد الغلطة مو منها من الموقع نفسها ! حليلها قالت لي بتراسل الموقع و بترد لي حقي
وين القا انسانه بهذوق و الطيبة و الاحترام ؟ اكيد مثل دانه ماشي

ان انصحه كل من قرا الموضوع ان يتعامل وياها و صدقوني اللي اتعامل وياها ما استغنى عنها !!

----------


## نواااااااااري

هلا خواتي ....

الصراحة اسعدني التعامل معاج دانة الكون ... ليست تاجرة فقط بل صديقة و انسانة راقية فب التعامل 

الحقيقة انا طلبت من موقع امازون و كانت طلبيتي مثل ما ابي بالضبط .... و فوق هذا وصلتني قبل المدة المحددة و ما قصرت دانة الكون كل شوي تبلغني بالتفاصيل ...


اسعدني جدا التعامل وياج .... هذه مو اخر مرة ان شاء الله 
الله يوفقج و يجزيج كل خير

----------


## alreem123

مرحبا خواتي هذا ثاني رد لاجمل انسانة دانة الكون الرائعة ..
طبعا شو ماقلت لا يمكن اوفي تعجز كلماتي عن شكرج .. بصراحة انا اطلب منها ملابس لبناتي وتوصلني نفس الطلبية والفاتورة معاها بعد يعني انسانة حقانية بصراحة ..وارتاح للتعامل معاها وماراح الاقي حد مثلها سلسل ومرن ويهتم بطلب الزبون .. ربي يوفقج ف حياتج وترقبيني قريبا بطلب ثالث..

----------


## hano0ode

امس استلمت طلبي من الغالية دانة الكون !!
حليلها تمت معاي و ساعدتني و تاكدت لين ما وصلني الطلب ..
من ساعة ما اخترت اللي ابيه لين ما قلت لها اباه لين ما طلبته و وصلي و استلمته و اهيا معاي متابعة !!
انسانة ذوق و مافي مثلها !

انا صارلي فترة طويلة خاطري في كعب من شانيل و يوم لقيته ما فكرت اكلم اي حد قبل ما ارمس دانه الغالية !
اهيا اختياري الاول و الثاني و الثالث و الاخير ! و هاي اكيد مش المرة حتى 7 اللي اتعامل وياها ولا بتكون الاخيره 


صورة للكعب

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## XOXP

هلا
طلبت من موقع جلدرن صالون وصلني بسرعه ماتوقعت ابدا هاي السرعه 
واتخبرني بتفاصيل الشحنه 
صدق الواحد مايتررد في التعامل معاج 
وقريبا راح اطلب بعد من موقع امازوون

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

السلام عليكم

اليوم استلمت طلبيتي الرابعه من دانة الكون. نفس كلامي اللي قلته عنها ما اتغير انسانة ذوق وتهتم بالزبونه من وقت الطلب لحد ما يوصل عندها. وايد مريحتني ما شاء الله عليها وما احاتي ابد لو اريد اطلب من أي موقع. هالمرة لما طلبت من ebay طلع المبلغ اكبر من اللي كنت متوقعتنه بسبب الشحن لكنها يزاها الله خير قدرت اتنزل وايد منه بعد ما كلمت البايع. يعني اي وحده تريد تتعامل مع هالبنت اتحط في بالها انها ربحانه وما بتخسر ابد.

شكرا دندون دوم متعبتنج معاي والله يجزاج خير . وبما ان رمضان ياي بنريحج في هالشهر وان شاء الله اتعامل معاج عقب العيد ان الله احيانا.

وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## الخيييليه

دانة الكووون 

قمة في الاسلوووب والذوق والتعااامل هاي اكثر من 5 مرات متعامله معاهاااااا

وخاصه اتابع معاج موقع الشحنه يعني ابدا مافي تاجره جي تطلب وتهتم

ارتحتلها من البدااايه واكيد كل مره بتعامل معاهاا

الله يوفقج ويعطيج الصحه والعافيه ويرزقج بكل اللي تتمنينه ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## همس الورد

السلام علييكم 
اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من اختي دانة الكون بصراحة قمة في الذوق والتعامل تابعت معاي لين استلمت طلبيتي الله يوفقج فديتج صدق الواحد ما يتردد في التعامل معاج 
ولي تعامل معاج ان شاء الله مرات ومرات والله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## الدلع بدمي

اليوم أستلمت الطلبية من الاخت دانة الكون ...
و الصرااااحة تعاملها روعة ...
و اللي عجبني فيها أنها ترضا بالفايدة القليلة ..
و تتابع الطلبية و الطرج رسايل عن موعد وصولها ...
و إن شاء الله لي تعامل معاها مرة ثانية 
و الله يوفقج دنيا و أخرة .... و فتح لج أوسع أبواب رزقة ...

----------


## hano0ode

مهما قلت و مهما كتبت في حق دانه انا ما بوفي !! هاي المرة فوق 8 اللي اطلب فيها من الغالية دانه
طلبت من اكسسوارات , مناكير و وايد اشياء ! عمرها ما قصرت معاي و ماظنتي بتقصر ! حتى في وقت امتحناتها تحاول انها تعطيج من وقتها
الطلبا دوم اتي عالوقت ! دومها تخليني اعرف كل شي اول باول و اهم شي شفت فيها و ربي ما شفته في غيرها انها ذووق فالرد !! ما تقصر ابدا يوم ترد
الله يرزقها و يفتح كل ابواب الخير في ويها لانها و نعم الانسانه , ذوق و اخلاق و ضمير ! الله يوفقج دنيا و اخره دانه الغالية

----------


## أوتاد

دانــة الكووون
احبجج قد الكووون D=

فديتها والله مووول ما قصرت ويايه .. من بداية الطلب لين ما استلمته وهي اتابعني 
والحمدلله اليوم وصلني الطلب خلال فترة بسيطة ..وقبل لا يوصل عطتني رابط تتبع الشحنه + وكل يوم تسألني اذا الامبوست وصلولي الطلب او لا 
وحتى فديتها اتأخرت يومين تقريباً فالدفع وما قالت لي شي..

واليوم وصلني الطلب .. أحب أشكرررررررها , وأنصحكم اذا بتطلبون مالكم الا دانــة الكون

^___^

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم الاخت دانه ما قصرت هذي المره الثانيه اطلب منها تشتريلي من موقع امازون سوع ما شالله عليها اتابع الطلبيه لين توصل لبلاد

----------


## حمده محمد

ØµÙˆØ±Ø©.JPG111.JPGالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الصدق و الأمانه هما مفتاح نجاح أي تاجر 
والحمدلله من ساعة ما توكلت على الله وطلبت من الأخت دانة الكون لين وصلتني مشترياتي اليوم ...وأنا أحمد الله وأتمنى لها كل التوفيق ..
**** ما شاء الله عليها ذوق وأدب وعلى تواصل مستمر معاج بالمللي والسانتي ... من حولت لها مبلغ المشتريات 
وهي تراسلني باستمرار من تأكيد الشراء حتى الشحن وأخيرا بعث الأغراض مع شركة التوصيل للمنزل بعد ما جمعت لي كل طلباتي من هارودز 
امازون بريطانيا وامريكا وأخيرا كبلنج... وما تتصورين فرحة أطفالي بطلباتهم ****
أحمد الله أولا لتعرفي على المعدن النادر 
ومنتدى سيدات الامارات اللي بصدق وفر فرص جميله لمن أراد الربح الجميييييل ::::::::::::: ^_^
رمضان مبارك عليكم جميع .... وإن شاء الله ما يكون أخر تعامل لي معاج .... وفقك رب الكون عزيزتي....
هذه صور لبعض مشترياتي ^_*

----------


## hano0ode

الغالية دانه اكيد هاي و لا المره العاشرة اللي اكتب رد شكر للغالية دانة الكون ! انسانه مهما كتبت فيها ما بوفي حقها لو اكتب من اليوم لين باجر 
هاي طلبيتي طلبها الاسبوع اللي طاف و ما شاء الله وصلتني في اقل عن 5 ايام ! و لا اسرع ! انا طلب من هالموقع قبل من تاجرة ثانية و ما وصلني الا عقب 3 اسابيع
طلبت منها خواتم و اساور و وايد اشياء و الخواتم و الاسوار طلبتهن الاسبوع اللي طاف ما مدى 5 ايام و وصلن الحمد لله ! مشكورة على كل شي دانه و ربي انج حيل غالية
و ان شاء الله برد اطلب من يديد في هل كمن يوم !! سرعة و ذوق و احترام اكثر عن جيه ماشي !! ربي يحفظج الغالية

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sonyuorita

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

فالبداية احب اشكر الاخات دانة الكون لانها ساعدتني في توفير الطلب من امازون

بصراحه الاخت دانة تعاملها جداً راقي و الواحد اذا طلب ما يحاتي الطلب لانه في ايدي امينه 
انا طلبت يوم الثلاثاء و الطلب بيوصل اليوم حتى راعي الدي اج ال اتصل بي و خذ العنوان . . 
الطلب ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن ماخذ الا 6 ايام مع اني انا كنت اتوقع راح اطول السالفة اشوي 

طبعا هذا اول تعامل لي وياها و ان شاءالله ما يكون الاخير *و انصح الكل بانه يطلب منها*

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي دانوه  :12:  :34:

----------


## sonyuorita

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> فالبداية احب اشكر الاخات دانة الكون لانها ساعدتني في توفير الطلب من امازون
> 
> بصراحه الاخت دانة تعاملها جداً راقي و الواحد اذا طلب ما يحاتي الطلب لانه في ايدي امينه 
> انا طلبت يوم الثلاثاء و الطلب بيوصل اليوم حتى راعي الدي اج ال اتصل بي و خذ العنوان . . 
> الطلب ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن ماخذ الا 6 ايام مع اني انا كنت اتوقع راح اطول السالفة اشوي 
> 
> طبعا هذا اول تعامل لي وياها و ان شاءالله ما يكون الاخير *و انصح الكل بانه يطلب منها*
> ...



مرحبا 
توني استلمت الطلبية  :29: 
ماشاءالله وصلت مثل ما طلبتها تماماً 
و غير جي دانة كانت وياي ع الخط لين ما وصلت  :17: 

مشكوووووووووووووورة حبيبتي  :16:

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم .. هاذي ثالث مره اطلب من دانه الكون 
طلبت من امازون ساعه نايك و الحمدلله و صلتيلي اياهم في اقل من اسبوووع
و انا ما شفت تاجر نفسها معاج يوم بيوم و كل يديد تخبرج فيه .. الله يوفقج و يرزقج باللي فيه الخير 
و ان شاء الل النا طلبيات اكثر و اكثر

هذي بعض اصور للطلبيه

----------


## نبض غاليها

السلام عليكم

انا بتكلم بامانه في حق الاخت دانه الكون

بصراحه بدون مبالغه اول مره اشوف تاجره الها بارض جي لزبونات

انا كنت ادور ساعه نايك 

ورسلتلي هيه رساله قالت اقدر اساعدج 

لاحظو انها قالت اساعدج مب عندي وبسعر معين 

وضفتها علي لبلاك بيري

اول شي حبوبه مب رسميه معاج تاخذ وتعطي

وبعدين قالت انتي من وين تبينها انا حبيت اطلبها من الموقع الرسمي نايك

وقالتلي سعرها جي والشحن جي وضحتلي كل شي بالسعر

وكانت بعد اطرشلي صور بالسعر 

وانا بغيتها مستعجل 

الكلام كان بالاربعاء السبت الصبح وصلت الساعه 

ويوم الاحد الصبح سلمتها لي وكانت مغلفه بعد

يعني خلال ٤ ايام وصلتني الطلبيه

وان شا الله بحط لكم صور الساعه 

والحلو فيها اتم متواصله معاج بكل دقيقه وتقولج كل شي يصير وين وصلت الطلبيه

وترد عليج بسرعه من بالايام 

يزاها الله خير 

اذا بغيتو اي شي من المواقع انصحكم فيها

----------


## أوتاد

السلام عليكم خواتي

هاي ثاني مرة اتعامل ويا دندونه ,. وفديتها عسسسسسسل تحسسج انها ربيعتج من كثر طيبتها وتواضعها

ويزاها الله خير مول موووول ما تقصر .. تعطيني السعر والتفاصيل عن الطلب .. وتقولج عن الشحنه أول بأول 

حتى هذاك اليوم بغيت شنطه وكان عليها مزاد .. هي كانت اتابع المزاد اكثر عني خخخ والوقت كان صبح 

يعني الها بارض ماشاءالله عليها وتعطيج من وقتها ما تبخل بشي

من غير تأخرت كذا مره فالدفع ومول ما قالت لي شي ولا لومتني !!

وأحلى شي السرررررعة .. ما يمديج تطلبين الا بالكثيييير 5 ايام والطلب عندج 
يعني اضمني انه اللي تبينه بيوصلج بأذن الله وبأحسن سعر 

يعني الوحدة كسبانه في كل الأحوال يوم بتتعامل وياها ..الله يبارك الها ويوفقها يارررب

وشهادتي فيها مجروحة والله .. 

كفت و وفت

----------


## *Sakura*

اهلين رمضان مبارك  :Smile:  
وصلتلي قبل كمن يوم الطلبات إلي طلبتها من مواقع أجنبية"أمريكية وكورية" بواسطة دانة الكون 
وماشاءالله بدون مجأمله وبكل صراحه أروع من هالتاجرة ماشفت للحين!! 
لأنها تابعت طلباتي من يوم طلبتهم لحد مأوصلوا طلبت من أغراض متنوعة من 3 مواقع "عدسات تجميلية واضاءة ،bbcream" ومثل مااقلت طلبتهم ووصلوا والحمدلله 
واحلى شيء أنها أمينة وصبورة وتراعي ظروف الزبونة وتشوف الحل الأمثل في التوصيل وطريقة التعامل مع المواقع لو الموقع أؤكي أو لا .
وبكل صراحة التاجرة دانة الكون خبيرة في شغلها وماتقصر هذي ثالث مرة اطلب من عندها ! 
الله يوفقها ووائد ساعدتني ! 
وانا أكيد برجع اطلب من عندها !! 
=^.^=

----------


## ليت خلي معي

عفية عليج شغل حلو وكسب حلال

----------


## روحي فدى روحه

السلام عليكم والرحمة .. 

مبارك عليكم الشهر .. 

طبعا الأخت دانة الكون ماقصرت كفت ووفت .. وشهادتي فيها مجروحه .. وهذي ثاني مرة أتعامل معاها .. وماشاء الله عليها أهم شي الصبر وهي من النوع الي يتحمل الضغط ..
وهذي المرة طالبة أشياء مختلفة .. وكله عبارة عن سيفونييير .. للبيبي لاستقبال مولود وشي للعرس للمعازيم .. 

وهذي بعض الصور وصلني 3 كراتييين .. 







وطبعا نزلت الصور بسرعة .. للأمانة كله روعة وماعليه كلام ..
والي بتطلب ماتترد .. ومعاملتها قمة في الذوق ..

والله يوفق الجميع ..

----------


## hano0ode

*دانة الكون {أخت و صديقة و عزيزة و تاجرة مرموقة}*في كل مرة اطلب منها ما اندم و ارد و اطلب و اطلب و اطلب و الحمد لله صار لي اكثر عن شهرين و شوي و انا اتعامل وياها !
اهيا هب بس طلبت لي فوق ال7 مرات و طلبت لي من مواقع كثير و طلبت اشياء متنوعة بس اهيا بعد سبب من اسباب اللي انا وصلت له اليوم ..
الشكر لله ثم لدانة الكون اللي لو لا توفيق الله اولا و مساعدتها ثانيا لو ما وصلت للي فيه انا الحين ..

انسانة اخلاق و ذوق و في منتهى الامانه و الصدق و ربي اللي يتعامل وياها ما يقدر يستغني عنها ..
كلامي مراح يكفي و لا يوفي بحق دانة ! لان بختصار الحروف ما تقدر تعطي هالانسانة الراقية حقها كامل..

ربي يوفقج و يرزق من جميع ابوابه ! انتي كنتي تاجرة و صرت اخت و صديقة عزيزة .. ربي يحفظج الغالية


صور البوكسات و الاشياء اللي وصلتني و لاحظوا كلهم من شركات مختلفة و لكن كلهم و الحمد لله وصلوني في اسرع وقت ممكن .. مشكورة دانة

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## M i n n i e

موفقه ،،،

----------


## ستار ون

السلام عليكم خواتي
دانة الكون ما اعرفها واللي بقوله مب مجامله 
ضفتها امس على البي بي 
وقبلت اضافتي 
تعاملها راقي وحبوبه 
ما حسيت اني ارمس تاجره 
بالعكس كانت تسولف وتضحك وياي 
مب مثل باقي التاجرات اللي تعاملت وياهن 
طرشتلها الطلبات على الايميل 
وان شاء الله ما راح اتعامل الا وياها  :35: 
ومن توصل طلبيتي بصورها وبنزلها في الموضوع 
مشكوره دانه على تعاملج الطيب وياي  :34: 
وعلى اسلوبج الحلو 
وانصح كل وحده تطلب من عندها 
ما راح تندمون 
الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين

----------


## روحي فدى روحه

السلام عليكم والرحمة .. 

مبارك عليكم الشهر .. 

طبعا الأخت دانة الكون ماقصرت كفت ووفت .. وشهادتي فيها مجروحه .. وهذي ثاني مرة أتعامل معاها .. وماشاء الله عليها أهم شي الصبر وهي من النوع الي يتحمل الضغط ..
وهذي المرة طالبة أشياء مختلفة .. وكله عبارة عن سيفونييير .. للبيبي لاستقبال مولود وشي للعرس للمعازيم .. 

وهذي بعض الصور وصلني 3 كراتييين .. 














وطبعا نزلت الصور بسرعة .. للأمانة كله روعة وماعليه كلام ..
والي بتطلب ماتترد .. ومعاملتها قمة في الذوق ..

والله يوفق الجميع ..

----------


## لاهوبه

مرحبا خواتي ،،،، 

حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي مع الاخت دانة الكون ،،، 


صراحه اول مره اطلب من النت وهيه تحملتني وايد لاني ماعرف وايد بسوالف الشحنات ،،، 

واللي حبيته فيها انه متواصله وياي ٢٤ ساعه ،،، 

واي شي يديد على طووووول تبلغني فيه ،،، 


انا اقولها مشكوره على طولة بالج لاني لعوزتها شوي ،،، كل شوي اغير القياس 
والحمدلله اتحملتني وصبرت علييي ،،، 


واللي حبيته اكثر انه حتى وهيه مسافره متواصله وياااااااااااي 


الله يوفقها ،،،، 



واكيد بيكون لي تعامل ثاني وياها ،،، ومابختار الا غيرها ،،، 

كان ودي احط لكم صور الطلبيه لكن الوقت مايسمح لي ،،،

----------


## ayessha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

همممم دانة يا دانة ! ! شو اقول عنج بس ؟ 
هذا ثاني تعامل لي ويا دانه، بصراحه ماكان عندي عضوية فالمنتدى كنت احدر من نك ربيعتي
بس عشانها سجلت لاني حابه اتعامل معاها دوووووم اذا الله عطانا عمر 

دانة انسانه راقية جداً، جد ما احسها مثل باقي التاجرات حبوبه و تسولف مش بس عن السلعه اللي طلبتها 
يعني يوم ارمسها ما احس اني ارمس تاجره انا ضايفه ع البي بي 4 تاجرات و ما احتك فيهم و لايرمسوني 
الا لو في شي يخص الشحنه اما دانة ماشاءالله عليها غير  :32: 

بالنسبة للشحنه، وصلتني فغضون اسبوع تقريبا ً 
كنت خايفة انها تاخذ وقت اكثر بس كالعادة طمنتني دانه و مثل ما قالت وصلتني فالمده لي حددتها 

^
الله يعطيج العافية حبيبتي و اكيد هذا هب اخر تعامل لي وياج 
 :31:

----------


## منصوريه كول

وصلتني من كمن يوم طلبيتي من موقع امريكي لملابس الاطفال والفضل لله ولدانه الكون الله يعطيها العافيه اللي ماقصرت معايه في التواصل معايه ومع الموقع وبكل صراحة تاجرة رووووووووووعه في التعامل وقمة في الذوق بدون مجاملة لانها تتواصل معاك واتابع الطلب من بدايته لين يوصل باب بيتك..... الله يوفقج ان شاء الله ويفتح عليج ابواب الرزق ،،،،،،. الله يوفقج عزيزتي ومافكر اطلب من مواقع الا معاج انتي وووووبس :17:   :34:

----------


## سموو علي

السلام عليكم والرحمه . . 


دانه الكون . . 

حبيت اشكرج ع تعاملج اللي اكثر من رائع . .
هذا اول تعامل لي معاج 
طلبت من عندها من موقع امريكي
www.potterybarnkids.com
الاوردر كان عباره عن شنط للمدارس مكتوب عليها الاسامي

الموقع ماكان له شحن للامارات دايركت ولا يقبلون بطايق ائتمانيه من برا امريكا . .
وبالرغم من معرفتي للمواقع وواجهتني هالمشكله الا انه دانه الكون ما قصرت معاي وقدرت تطلب من الموقع . .
ولكن كان الطلب بالفون !! تواصلت مع الموقع هاتفيا واطلبت اللي اريدها . . خدمه تستحقين الشكر عليها حبيبتي . .
تتواصل معاج كاخت وصديقه وليست تاجره فقط..  :16: 
تتابع معاج الطلبيه اول باول لين توصلج لعندج..  :25: 
سرعة وصول الطلبيه خلال 3 او 4 ايام فقط
تتحمل حشره الزبونه واسئلتها  :7: 
رضا الزبونه هو هدفها..
وغير الخدمه الحصريه اللي عندها  :Stick Out Tongue:  (اللي حابب يعرفها يتعامل معاها) 
صوره للطلب 




مشكوره حبيبتي والله يرزقج بلي ف خاطرج . .  :12:

----------


## tmyz

السلام عليكم

اختي انا حاولت ارسل لج رساله خاصه ما يستوي و حتى يوم ضغطت على الرابط في الموضوع بعد ما استوى فكيف نروم نتواصل وياج بارك الله فيج

----------


## Al-Zaabi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذي المره المليون اللي اطلب ههه وهالمره مابكتب اي شي بخلي صوري هي اللي تتكلم 



















وفي اشياء مارمت اصورها لان اخواني من وصلت شلووها ماخلوني ممن كثر ما مستانسين هالاغراض 

شكرا دانه الكون

----------


## اشجان روح

السلام عليكم خواتي
دانة الكون ما اعرفها بس بصراحه طلعت إنسانه حبوبه وأسلوبها راقي في التعامل 
وقبلت اضافتي على ألبي بي و حسيت أني ارمس وحده اعرفها صح في البدايه وايد سألتها عن كيف الطلب وجيه وكيف أتعامل مع الموقع اللي طلبت منها بما انها اول تجربه لي في الشراء من المواقع . بصراحه هي استحملتني على كثرت اسألني والحمد الله استلمت الطلبيه اليوم والصراحة الأغراض وايد روعه أحلى من الصور . 
وان شاء الله ما راح اتعامل الا وياها 
مشكوره دانه على تعاملج الطيب معايه واسمح لي أني ازعجتج بكثرت السؤال عن الطلبيه 
وعلى اسلوبج الراقي 
وانصح كل وحده تطلب من عندها 
واللي بتطلب منها ما راح تكون ندمانه ابد
الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج كل خير

----------


## خورفكانيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم وصلت طلبيتي الحمدلله 
هذي اول مره اتعامل مع الاخت دانة الكون 
و اشكرها ع تواصلها وحرصها على ارضاء الزبونه
ماشاءالله عليها تعاملها حلو واسلوبها راقي 
و متابعه معاي الطلب لين وصل لباب البيت رغم ظروف سفرها  :Smile:  
وناويه ان شاءالله دوم اتعامل معاها 

شكرا دانه  :55 (5):

----------


## to0omy

مسااء الخييييير..

حبيبة قلبي دانه الكون مهما اقول فيها ما اوفيها حقها ..

طلبت لي من موقع امازون دواء لتطويل الرموش ..

ووصلني في فترة قصيرة وطبعا ها مب اول تعامل لي وياها..

مشالله عليها صارت اكثر من اخت ^_^

ربي يوفقها ....


وانصح كللللللللللللل البنات يتعاملون وياها ^_^

----------


## Daloola

فدددددددددددددددددددديت دانوه ياناس 

الله يوفقها ويرزقها ياربي 

لو اقول واعبر عنها ماوفي حقها

انسانه سلسه في التعامل وسريعه وحبوبه وتحسسج انج اختها مو زبونه

الله يوفقها ويرزقها 

وان شاء الله انه مش اخر تعامل معها 

يزاج الله الف خير يادانه

هاي التاجره ولا بلاش <<< ماشاء الله ع سب ماعطيج عين  :Smile:

----------


## سكر...

*ابغي اطلب ساعة نايك كم سعرها؟؟*

----------


## عيووووون

موفقة الغالية

----------


## hano0ode

الغالية دانة الكون .. أخت و عزيزة و غالية علي حيل
هذي و لا المرة 10 اللي اطلب فيها من دانة و مستحيل استغني عنها و عن خدماتها اللي مستحيل اقيمها اقل عن مليون نجمة !
انا طلبت من دانة الكون الغالية و الحمد لله وصل طلبي في اقل عن 10 ايام و اللي مع تاجرات ثانيات كان يطول شهر كامل !
امس استملته و الحمد لله كامل و الكامل الله ! ما اتوقع اصلا ممكن الاقي اي عيب لاني تعودت على الاحسن و الافضل من دانة الغالية

يعطيج ربي الف عافية و يوفقج و يفتح عليج ابواب رزقه 


صورة الطلب:

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Daloola

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دانه دانه دانه شو اقول وشو اخلي هالبنت انقذتني وانا كنت وايد محتاجه حد يطلب لي من برى

ومحد عبرني ابدا  :26: 

ويت دانوه فديتها وساعدتني وايد حبوبه وتعاملها وايد راقي وسلس غير انها تهتم فيج لين توصل بضاعتج

طلبت من رالف من امرريكا ووصلتني في 4 ايام ماكنت اتوقع هالسرعه بس مع دانوه ماشي مستحيل  :35:  :35:  :12: 

فديت روحج دانوه والله يعطيج العافيه ماقصرتي وان شاء الله لي تعامل معج عما قريب :17:  :12:  :31: 

وهذا البكس يوم استلمته اليوم >>>> :12: 


[IMG][/IMG]




[IMG][/IMG]


وايد استانسست فديتج دانوه ماقصرتي

----------


## Maryam.Saif

الصراحه الموضوع واايد جذبني ،، انا فعمري ماجربت اطلب منها بس اشوف الكل مستانس عليها 
اختي دانه تقبليني زبونه ؟

----------


## دانه الكون

> الصراحه الموضوع واايد جذبني ،، انا فعمري ماجربت اطلب منها بس اشوف الكل مستانس عليها 
> اختي دانه تقبليني زبونه ؟


في احد ما يقبلج =)

طبعا نقبلج و نتشرف فيج

----------


## معصبة

هلا بدانة الكون
بداية اشكرج جدا ع سرعة وصول طلبيتي من موقع امازون
طلبتها قبل العيد بيوم او يومين وقلت بتاخذ اسبوعين او اكثر بس استغربت انها وصلتني البارحه ماشاء الله
ماقصرت وياي فديتها من طلبت الطلبيه لي وصلت وحتى قلت بترفض تطلب لي قبل العيد بس ماقصرت وحليلها وطلبت لي
وفوق ها عطتني رابط تتبع الطلبيه من يوم كانت ف الموقع لين مراحل خروجها لي وقع الوالد الاستلام ووصلت لي 
يزاج الله خير الغاليه ماقصرتي وياي مول وهاي ثاني طلبيه لي منج وان شاء الله مب الاخيره
نسيت اخبرج ان الشنط روعه شكلهن ف الطبيعه واهم شي الكواليتي والحجم روعه 
تسلمين الغلا والله يبارك لج في تجارتج دوم^_^

----------


## Maryam.Saif

تسلمين يا دانه الكون

----------


## الخيييليه

الصراحة دانة الكوون كلمة شكرا شووي عليهاااا وهذي موول اول مره اتعامل معاهااا قمة في الذووق وكانت تتبع معاي الطلب واطرشلي الرابط دوووم والطلبيه ماتاخرت وصلتني بسرعه وهذا كله بفضل دانه مشكووره حبيبتي ويعطيج الف الف عاافيه ...

----------


## عيناوية AF

بالتوفيج ،،

حلوو

----------


## afra2008

كم يباله اذا بطلب من هالموقع 

http://www.beau-coup.com/

ويصير اطلب كميات كبيرة يعني 50 حبة او اكثر ؟

----------


## _Krystal_

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أنا تعاملت مع الاخت دانة وبصراحة عجبني التعامل وياها 
طلبت من النت والاغراض وصلتني في حدود اسبوع وجي 
وكانت تتواصل وتجوف إذا الطلبية وصلتني ولا لا 
اما من ناحية السعر فبالنسبة لي سعرها كان الافضل




مشكورة اختي دانة  :Smile:

----------


## XOXP

انا تعاملت وياها اكثر عن مره وبصراحه كل ومره اتكون احسن عن الي قبلها 
والله يوفقج ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الروح تهواك

السلام عليكم 

اول مره اتعامل مع دانه الكون وبصراااااحه جدا عجبني التعامل معاها مريح ونظاميه وتابع معاج الطلب متى بيوصل وبعد مايوصل ،، 
مااااتقصر حتى شركه التوصيل اول مره مندوب مايدوخ راسي عشان يوصل البيت 
تسلم وما قصررررت..
ان شاء الله دوم نتعامل معاها ،،

----------


## روح باباتها

السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من دانه كانت اريح و اسهل و اسرع طلبيه طلبتها في حياتي .. 
ماشاء الله عليها تعامل مرتب ترسل لج كل شي بوضوح .. اول رساله منها كانت صدق تخليح تثقين فيها حتى ما فكرت اراجع او اسالها وين طلبيتي او شي لانه خلاص مطمنه .. و هي ما تقصر كل يوم تكلمني و تقولي تتبعي الطلبيه ! 
ووصلتني في اقل من اسبوع و بسعر مناسب جدا
وقبل ما توصل طلبيتي اقولها ترى بطلب منج مره ثانيه .. لانها صدق امينه 

اشكرها من كل قلبي

----------


## اشجان روح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

استلمت اليوم الطلبيه اللي طلبتها لي دانه الكون 

الصراحه التعامل معاها وايد حلو وأسلوبها في قمة الذوق يوم أكلمها

واتابع الطلبيه واتخبرني بالتفاصيل اول باول 

انصح الكل يتعامل معاها لانه وايد راقيه بأسلوبها ومعاناتها معاي 

وان شاء الله لي تعامل معاها جريب ان شاء الله

----------


## deamn2005

الله يوفقج وايسر امورج يادانه الكون ماشالله عليها كانت الطلبية بحاله ممتازة وبسرعة وصل الطلب الله يوفقج يارب عاد ماعندي الصورة والا بحطها ههههه

----------


## المزيوونه

هلا
دانة الكون 

انا اشهد انج دانه في تعاملج وتصرفاتج 

تسلمين الغالية الطلب وصل الي من موقع هارودز
الصراحه ماقصرتي والله ومشكوره وايد

----------


## uaeuae12

اختي تقدرين تطلبين من موقع target

----------


## Daloola

فددددددددددددددددديت روحج يادانوه هاي المره الثانيه اللي اطلب منها 

بنت عمي خبرتها عن دانه وكيف حلو التعامل وياها وكيف اتيب لج اللي تبينه بسرعه ووايد حبت تطلب منها

وهالمره بنت عمي اللي طلبت

وطلبت من موقع بولو وفي قميص ماكان متوفر وخفت الطلبيه ما تي بسرعه 

بس يت بعد 4 ايام وبسررررررررررررعه والقميص اللي ماكان متوفر وفرته دانوه فديتها 

والله لو اشكرج من اليوم وبكره ماوفيت حقج تسلمين ياغلى دانوه نحبج واييييييد  :12:  :12: 


وهذي صور الطلبيه مع التغليف  :16:  :16:

----------


## Nooooon

السلام عليكم .. 

أنا مشتركة خصيصا عشان دانة .. 

ماشاء الله عليها تحس انك تتعامل مع شركة من كثر الدقة والاسلوب الراقي ..
ويوم ابدى اطلب تتابع معايه الطلب وتعطيني كل المعلومات اللي ممكن تفيدني حتى لو ماكنت ابى اطلب وبس حبيت استفسر عن شي ماتقصر .. وتهتم بالطلب كانه شي يخصها وهي مش مستفيدة شي تقدر تنسحب من تطلب وتستلم المبلغ لكنها ماشاء الله ماشية مع الطلب لين يوصل باب البيت وينفتح .. حتى مره تأخرت لين استلمت الطلب وتمت تذكرني لين استلمته .. وتحاول تسهل عليك من ناحية السعر مع انه هي المستفيدة كل مازاد السعر بتزيد عمولتها .. لكن تفكيرها مش مادي تفكيرها راحة الزبونة والامانه .. واحلى شي تخبرني بادق التفاصيل والمعلومات .. 
ماشاء الله دانة الكون دقة وامانة واسلوب راقي واحترام .. وعندها اسلوب وافكار مختلفة ماشاء الله 
طالبه منها مرتين واليايات اكثر ان شاء الله .. كل مايعيبني شي من النت الجأ لدانة الكون على طول ..

الله يوفقها في دراستها وفي مشروعها .. 

والسموحه منج اختي اذا ضايقتج في شي ..

----------


## ام نوووووووره

*الله يوفقهاا 
طلبت من بولو وبربري وماشاء الله بسرعه وصل والطلبيه كله حلوووووووووووووه
وان شاء الله بتعاملل ويااهاا في كل شي 

والسمووحه منج*

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم .. امس استلمت طلبيتي * ساعه كاسيو * 
الصراحه ما اعرف كيف اوصف دانه .. شي ما منه اثنين 
اسلوب .. ذوق .. تعامل ولا ارووع .. صبوره .. كل شي فيها ما شاء الله عليه 
و في نفس الوقت (ثقه) , هالمره يمكن 5 مرات غيرت الطلبيه بس الحمدلله انها صبوره لو غيرها طفو مني 
و وصلتني الطلبيه في حدود 5 ايام .... 

موفقه و الله يرزقج بـ كل اللي فيه الخير 
انصح الكل يتعامل وياها و محد بيخسر  :Smile:

----------


## uaeuae12

السلام عليكم والرحمه . . 

دانه الكون حبيت اشكرج ع تعاملج اللي اكثر من رائع . اسلوب الراقي ..تعامل ولا ارووع .. وذوق .. و اهم شي الصبر 
ودش القلب بسرعه ثقه ما شاء الله ,,

وان شاء الله بتعامل ويااهاا في كل طلباتي .. موفقه ان شاء الله 
انصح الكل يتعامل وياها و محد بيخسر والله ..

----------


## عيووون الدماني

حبيت اخبركم تجربتيه مع دانه الكون 

ماشاء الله عليها سريعه في الرد وتتواصل مع الزبونه باسلوب راقي 

انا يمكن ما تعاملت معاها بشكل كامل 

طلبت الطلبيه وطرشت الفلوس وللاسف طلع ماشي مقاسات 

مع هذا في نفس اليوم قالت برجع لج الفلوس وانا لاني حسيت بامانتها وجديتها في العمل 

قلت لها لا خلي الفلوس معاج لين اسبوع وشوفي شي مقاسات ولا لاا .. 

وللاسف ماشي ورجعت لي الفلوس واستوت مشكله في الانصاري 

وماشاء الله عليها حلتها بسرعه وكانت متعاونه 

انسانه تستحق المدح وبآذن الله بينا تواصل اكثر 

وهالموقف وياها اثبت لي امانتها وانها قد المسسوليه وتكون صريحه معاج 

من غير اسالبيها برد عليج بالايميل والمسج 

الله يوفقها ويبارك لها في شغلها

----------


## نواااااااااري

حياتي دانة الكون 

حبيت التعامل معاج واااااايد 


التعامل: تعاملج معاي كان وايد محترم وراقي.. وتحاولين تخدميني وتساعديني باي طريقه صدق انج اخلاق 

البضاعه: توصل صاغ سليم بدون اي خدش ههههه 

التوصيل: سريع سريع طلبتها اليوم وخلال يوم او يومين البضاعه عندي واذا كانت من موقع تحديدين الوقت ويوصل 
شو اقول انتي بصراحة انسانة راااائعة اسمحيلي على التاخير ما حطيت راي من الصبح كنت احاول ارفع صور البضاعة ووما عرفت ... مششكوووورة حبيبتي وان شاء الله هذا مو اخر تعامل وياااج 

اجمالي الخدمه : 100000000% 

الله يعطيج الف الف عاااافيه الغاليه .. ماقصرتي والله 
مووووفقه دايما

----------


## خــــيوط

كنت ادور حد يطلبلي من موقع رالف لورين 

وكنت اتعامل ويا تاجرة قبل بس الاوردر يتاخر فوق ال 3 اسابيع 

والحمدالله تعرفت على اختي دانه الكون 

خذت طلبيتي ووصل الطلب خلال اسبوع وشوي تقريبا مع اني مب طالبه الشحن السريع اللي بيكون اغلى علي كنت طالبة الشحن الارخص
واكيد دايما بطلب عن طريقها .. خاصة مع اسلوبها الحلو ومتابعتها المستمرة للطلب وللزبونه 

مشكورة اختي دانة الكون ^^

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

مرحبا الغالية دانة الكون مشكورة حبيبتي على تعاملج الراقي مع الزبونات والصراحة التعامل معاج ولا أروع وان شاء الله أني أكون زبونة دايمة معاج لأني ارتحت بالتعامل وياج بصراحة وموفقة ان شاء الله الغالية :1:

----------


## المزيوونه

دانى الكون
تسلمين على كل شي واهم شي الثقة والتعاون والصبر وكل شي الصراحه وبعد على التعامل الراقي بصراحه جد جد ماقصرتي 
وصلت الطلبات ومثل ماطلبت بالضبط من الموقعين هارودز و امزون 
ولنا طلبات ثانيه وثالثه ان شاءالله

----------


## أم_جاسم

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي اللي طلبته من موقع امازون  :13 (34): 
وانا اقول شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جدا يادانة الكون ع تحمل لقافتي  :13 (32):  
بس ماشاء الله 
 :13 (37):  امتياز فالطلبية والتوصيل 
وهذي ثاني مرة اطلب من المواقع عن طريق :27:  :27:  دانــــــــــــــة الكون  :27:

----------


## دوا العوق

مووووووووووووفقه الغاليه

----------


## كرافان جميرا

upupupupup

----------


## أوتاد

السلام عليكم ^.^ 

هاي المرة الثالثة او الرابعه الي اتعامل فيها ويا دانة الكون

و مهما بتم أمدح ما بوفي حق الخدمة الي تخدمها .. من ناحية الأسلوب والتفاهم والسرررعة الي أبداً ما أتخيلها

حتى يوصل الطلب وماتخبرني وأتفاجئننني أنه واصل .. وبسررررررررررعه.. أستاااااااااااانننس خخخ

فديتها مول ما تقصصرر وأنصح أي وحدة حابة تطلب .. وتضمن ان الي بتدفعه ما بيروح ع الفاضي .. تطلب من خلالها

الله يوفقها ويرزقها يارب

----------


## hano0ode

هاي يمكن ولا المرة ال 20 اللي اتعامل فيها مع دانة الكون و اكيد مراح تكون الاخيره
انسانه محترمة و ذوق و دوم رضا الزبونة اكثر شي يهمها ! حتى ان مرات تكون مشغولة لكن تاخذ طلبات و ما تقصر في حد
اكيد مثل كل مرة انا طلبت من دانة و وصلني الطلب في مدة سريعة ! توقعت انها تاخذ من اسبوعين لثلاث اسابيع و لكن وصلت في اقل من 10 ايام
طلبت شنطة للمدرسة عالموضة و تناسب كل الاعمار و شكلها و حجمها وايد حلو للمدارس


صورة الطلب اول ما وصلني
[IMG][/IMG]

صورة الشنطة و اهيا بعدها بقراطيسها 
[IMG][/IMG]

صورة الشنطة عالطبيعة
[IMG][/IMG]

صورة الشنطة في موقع امازون 
[IMG][/IMG]

رابط الشنطة للي يبي يطلبها من دانة و اكيد ما بتقصر فيه 
http://www.amazon.com/MadPax-Luggage...ex+Later+Gator

----------


## دانه الكون

طلبيه من خارج المنتدى ..مكواية الطباعة على الملابس 

الرابط :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ls_o02_s00_i00

----------


## لولو88

تجربتي مع دانه الكون بما اني اول مره اتعامل معاها بس

ماشاء الله عليها سريعه في الرد وتتواصل مع الزبونه باسلوب راقي ومتفهمه 
واللي عيبني ان ما تتاخر الطلبيه اسبوع بالكثير وما شاء الله عليها دايم اتابع ووين وصلت الطلبيه وجم يوم باجيلها وتتاكد اذا الطلب وصل بطريقه مرتبه وما مخترب منه شي وان شاء الله ماراح يكون اخر تعامل .. :34:

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

الله يوفقج يا أختي الغاليه وما قصرتي بصراحه راقيه وتعاملج حلو مع أني غيرت في الطلبيه كذا مره وكنت اتاخر في الرد عليج بس فديتج ما قصرتي والطلبيه يت فاقل من اسبوع ما شالله ... أتمنالج كل التوفيق

----------


## خريجة

* رد: استقبال طلبات المواقع العالمية (اراء الزبونات في الصفحات الاخيرة )*شكرا شكرا دانة على الاسلوب الراقي وعلى اهتمامج بالزبونة من اول ماتطرشين لها الرابط الى الاستلام تهتم فيج وتابعج والاحلى الطلبية ما تاخذ اكثر من 5 ايام (بالنسبة لطلبتي خذت 4 ايام فقط)اسرع طلبية وصلتني  :12: موفقة وانا بصراحة خبرت ربايعي عنها وان شاءالله لي تعامل اخر معها  :12: 
ان شاءالله لي عودة مع الصور وتلسمين يادانة

----------


## دانه الكون

صور طلبات موقع اديداس
صور طلب جهاز الليزر
صور جزء من طلبات اخرى

----------


## المزيوونه

يعلج سالمه على شغلج الي صدق مميز وعلى المصداقيه الي تفتقره بعض الناس 

وصلت طلبية كريزي8 والصراحه الطلب نفس ماطلبته بالضبط ووصل ماشاءالله سرعه ومثل كل رساله اطرشها( لنا كره) يعني بعد بطلب وبطلب وبطلب تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم 
طلبت من هارودز و اتأخرت الطلبيه بس المشكله كانت من الموقع .. و شكرا على الاسلوب الراقي و التعامل  :Smile: 
و ان شاء الله لي تعامل اخر وياج 

الصور

----------


## شواخي بيري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكوره حبيبي دانه ..

ماشاء الله عليج وصلني طلبي ف أقل من اسبوع وكنتي متعاونه ويايه وايد

وتعامل توب ماشاء الله .. حبوبه وطيبه وتتفهمين الوضع

مشكوره فديتج ماقصرتي وان شاء ما تكون اخر مره اتعامل فيها وياج

وسمحيلي لاني تاخرت ولا كتبت عن رايي بس انشغلت شوي

----------


## um.danh

اول تجربه لي للشرا من النت من برع والصراحة كانت أحلى تجربه وأريح تعامل مع تاجره كلها ثقه وطيبه وغير التواصل اول باول عن البضاعة من أتم عمليه البيع الين ما توصل البضاعه البيت،،، 
راح أتحبون وتدمنون الشرا من النت من خلال تعاملكم مع دانه الكون ؛)

ربي يوفقج دووم حبيبتي وخلاص كل الشوبينق مالي بيكون من خلالج ان شا الله ؛D

----------


## Sweetya_M

الصرااحه ما شاء الله عليج لاهنتي يالغاليه .. تعاامل .. ثقه.. اخلاق.. رقم وااحد! 
وانا اسفه تعبتج بس مشكووره واايد
وطبعاً دانة الكون غييييييير ..(نصيحه) لو بغيتن شي من النت,دانة الكون بتسهل عليكن واايد..
فديتج حبوبه "دانة الكون" ما عليج قصور..  :31:

----------


## نسيم الورد

السلام عليكم 

هاي اول مره اتعامل فيها مع دانة الكون 
والصراحه تعامل راقي ومريح وثقه
ومتابعه رااائعه من لحظة تحويل المبلغ لين وصول الطلب لباب البيت 
اليوم استلمت طلبيتي وايد استانست انها في نفس اليوم اللي حددتلي اياه ابدا مافي تاخير 
وكان في متابعه اول باول منها ربي يوفقها 
اشكرج اختي دانة الكون 
اكيد لي تعاملات ثانيه وياج واقول حق اللي تبا تطلب من النت عندج دانة الكون وكوني متطمنه

----------


## القمر أنا

هذه طلبيتي من دانة الكون  :34:  :31: 
.
.



.
.

هذا المنتج يزيل الخطوط الحمره في العين من فترة كنت أدور عليه [ :24: ]
ياما شفت تجارب الناس ف اليوتيوب بس للأسف ما يبيعونه في المحلات

بالصدفة شفت تعامل دانة الكون مع وحدة من زبوناتها بهذا المنتج
على طول راسلتها فديتها كانت ترمسني كأنها ربيعتي [ :12: ]

الصراحة أحلى صدفة كانت تتبع معاي لين ما استلمت الطلبية [ :35: ]
وإذا عندي سؤال أو أي اسفسار ما ترددت لإني أعرف إنها بترد علي بذوق 

حبوبة يزاها الله خير [ :16: ] أعيد وأقول تعاملها ما عليه كلام وربي يوفقها  :32:

----------


## hano0ode

اكيد هاي مش المرة ال 30 حتى اللي اطلب فيها من دانة الكون ! و اكيد مش الاخيره
و اللي متعود يتعامل مع الدانه بيعرف ان خدمتها مش بس 5 نجوم ! ولا حتى 10000 نجمة
دوم طلباتي توصل عالوقت و كاملة و الكمال لله الحمد الله .. و اكيد هالشي مش غريب على دانه

انا ما اقدر اقول الا ان كلامي مهما طال بعد بيكون قصور في حق دانه ! لانها دايم كل شي تسويه بذمة و ضمير
و انا ما اقدر اقول الا ربي يوفقها و يسعدها و يرزقها على كثر ما تسعد الناس باسلوبها الراقي

صورة اخر طلب وصلني من دانه 



[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## عاطفة جياشة

السلام عليكم..
صراحة اختي دانة الكون التعامل وياج كان واااايد مريح ... أنا تعاملت قبل ويا تاجرات اتيب طلبيات من برع... بس انتي أحسن وحده
و الخدمة ما شاءالله كانت سريعة و اتخبرينا بأدق التفاصيل من البداية للنهاية
الله يوفقج ان شاءالله و أكيد بنكون على تواصل فالمستقبل..

----------


## المزيوونه

إس و إس واس و اسلام عليكم هههههههه

دانت الكون هي دانه لتعاملها الراقي الصراحه راقيه في أسلوبها في كل شي وشي 

تسلمين الغالية على الطلب وصل وكامل مثل ماطلبت من هارودز ومأمنج قصور

----------


## مشعل غرامي

رحبااا
الله يعطيج الف الف عافيه على الاسلوب والرقي في التعامل
نبهتني على تكرار الروبط كنت بطلب نفس اللبس
منتهبه على كل صغيره وكبيره في الطلب
و ماشاء الله الطلبيه وصلت عندها اليوم باجر هيه عندي
ماقول الا ((داانة الكوون ماشفت مثلها صراحه ربي يوفقها ان شاء الله))

----------


## ام ذيـاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تعاملت مع الاخت دانة الكون

تاجرة محترمة وثقة ومنظمة جدا

طلبت عدة اشياء من تجار مختلفين من امازون من ضمنها عطرين 

وصلتني الطلبية كامله لكن احد العطور طرشه التاجر وهو مكسور للبريد في امريكا

وتضايقت لاني كنت حابة العطرين وايد ,, عرضت علي الاخت دانة انها بتر لي بيزات العطر المكسور 

قلتلها اني بعدني ابا العطر

خلال هالفترة وصلتني الطلبية بدون عطر واحد في ظرف اسبوعين.. خذ وقت الطلب في التجميع لاني طلبت من كذا تاجر

بعد فتر قصيرة وصلني العطر اللي كنت اترياه بدون لا ادفع سعر الشحن او العطر او التوصيل لبوظبي وطرشتلي بعد هية حلوة

احرجتني صراحة

قريت بعض الردود هنيه وتشجعت وضفتها وفعلا انسانة راقية جدا في التعامل

اذكر اني طلبت مره من تاجرة مديرة هنيه واسلوبها كان فض وقلة جدا في الاحترام .. ما اسامحها على تعاملها وياي

لكن دانة فعلا يهمها راي الزبون ورضاه .. قلما تجد هذا بين التجار العرب.. ما عيبك الشي كزبون قبضوك الباب

عادة تجار الغرب يهمهم رايك ورضاك حتى لو على حسابهم وهذا شي يشد الزبون ويشجعه يطمأن ويطلب اكثر من التاجر

ما اوفي اسلوبها

وانا مستانسة على تعاملي وياها

وهيه نسيت التغليف للباكج كان جدا آمن للعطور والاغراض فبتضمنين ان الاشيا توصلج سليمة وبثقة بعد

وهيه انا واي تأخرت لين حطيت ردي هنيه لاني وايد انشغلت

تقيمي لتعاملها وصبرها 10\10

كل الود

----------


## M3k

السلام عليكم
تسلمين الغالية على التعامل الراقي والسرعة في الرد وتوفير طلبي بعد بسرعة ما توقعتها الطلب وصل مثل ما طلبت واكيد ان شاء الله مابا يكون اخر تعامل

----------


## اشجان روح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الصراحه دانه الكون. راقيه جدا في تعاملها مع الزبائن. 
وآنا رابع تعامل. لي معاها وما شاء الله عليها. أتكون معاي من أول يوم لشراء إلطلبيه لين ما استلم إلطلبيه. والصراحه هي منظمه ؤمحترمه ودقيقه بكل شئ. ما شاء الله. وهذا يدل علئ أنها تهتم برضى الزبائن 

ومشكورة دانه الكون على. حسن التعامل معاي ؤالله يوفقج ؤيرزقج إن شاء إلله

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## مناية

السلام عليكم

طبعا دانة الكون يعجز اللسان عن وصفها دانة و هيه دانه في تعاملها وراقيه في ردودها 
طلبيتي وصلت في اقل من اسبوع ... ساعدتني حتى في طلبات كنت بروحي طلبتها من شهرين ههههههه خلاص قلت توبه اطلب بروحي مشكوووووووره يا عسل 
xoxo

----------


## معصبة

دانه وماادراك مادانة
مصباح علاء الدين>>>>>الله يحفظج ماشاء الله عليج
ماشاء الله نطلب اليوم ويوصل بعد كم يوم شي خيالي ماشاء الله
بالرغم من بعد المسافه مابين امريكا والامارات
مب جي وبس تتابع ويانا الطلبيه وتحرص عليها اكثر منا والله 
يزاج الله خير 
عجبني تعاملي معاج ومب اول تعامل وان شاء الله مب اخره
الله يوفقج دووووم

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## أنا وحبيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصراحة هذا تعاملي السابع مع دانة الكون وهالمرة الطلب كان مب مني كان من وحدة من صديقاتي ، كانت محتاجة وقعدت ادور بين تاجرات المنتدى وما لقت حد يساعدها وكلمتني وأنا على طول وصيتها بدانة الكون الله يحفظها والحمدلله دندونة ما قصرت مع صديقتي ورفعت راسي جدامها  :8: 
وكالعادة الطلب ما طول أكثر من أسبوع وإلا وهو جدام بيت صديقتي، وصديقتي استانست وايد من هالشي وشكرتني وايد لأني دليتها على دانة الكون.مشكورة حبيبتي وأختي دانة على تعاملج الطيب معانا ودومج ما اتقصرين ومتحملة أسئلتنا وطلباتنا الله يزيد لج من خيره ويكفيج شر الحساد :12:

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

السلام عليكم 

قبل إسبوع كنت أتصفح مواقع لبس الأطفال وعجبتني كذا شغلة بس المشكلة ما عندي بريد فأمريكا 

فنزلت موضوع اني ابي تاجرة تطلب لي الشغلات اللي عجبتني ووصلتني وايد رسائل وعروض مختلفة 

سبحان الله قبل لا اقرأ الرسايل والعروض ارتحت لإسم دانة الكون وراسلتها علطول حتى بدون ما اعرف باقي العروض 

وعجبني سرعة ردها على رسالتي واستفساراتي وهالشي طمني وريحني نفسيا لأني ما اثق بالنت والتاجرات 

واخترت الأغراض ليلة الخميس الساعة 2 الفجر وعلى طول ردت علي ووضحتلي كل شي بالتفصيل السعر والتاكس وسعر الشحن بطريقة مرتبة وواضحة وخبرتني الخطوات الياية 

ويوم الخميس الساعة 2 الظهر حولت لها المبلغ وفأقل من ساعة وصلتني رسالة منها انها طلبت لي 

وفالويكند كانت تطمني اول باول على طلبيتي ومكانها 

وعالأحد طمنتني ان الطلبية وصلت الإمارات 

مع العلم بأن الجمعة والسبت اجازة عندنا والسبت والاحد اجازة بامريكا 

ويوم الإثنين هي تسلمت الطلبية وسلمتها لإمبوست وعالثلاثاء الصبح الطلبية عندي !! تخيلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

ما شاء الله سريعة ودقيقة واسلوبها ولا اررررررررروع حسستني اني اعرفها من زمااااااااااان كأنها صديقتي 

الله يحفظها ويسعدها مثل ما فرحتني وان شاء الله مستحيل اتعامل مع غيرها هي صدق دانة ما شاء الله وكانت حاطة لي هدية بعد 

حبيتها واااااااااااااااااااااايد لأنها عطتني نظرة حلوة عن التاجرات والتعامل اللبق وسرعة الوصول والدقة 

وطبعا راح اخبر صديقاتي واهلي عنها

----------


## m&m

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحب أشكر حبيبتي دانة الكون لانها ما قصرت معايه أبدا, اول شي كان اسلوبها الراقي يجذبني اني اتعامل معاها.
ولله الحمد اليوم وصلني الطلب منها وما شاء الله وصل فوقت قياسي بالنسبة للي كانت متوقعتنه.
وبما اني اول مره اطلب من برا الدولة كنت اشك انه مب مضمون, بس بعد تعاملي وياها اطمنت وتشجعت, كانت تنصحني للافضل يزاها الله خير.
وكل الأساليب لي تتبعهن بيرفكت ما شاء الله, وانسانة نظامية ورسمية ومرحة وحبوبة وتستاهل كل خير.
الله يوفقها يا رب ويرزقها الرزق الحلال, وان شاء الله قريب بطلب لخواتي منها هههه تحمسن يوم شافني وايد مدحتها عندهن لانها صراحه والنعم فيها.

----------


## مناية

ماشاءالله عليها .. هذا ثاني تعامل وياها و الثالث فالدرب و الرابع اجهزة لها الحين هههه .. ماعليها كلام حبوبة و صبورة وخدومة .. 
طلباتي وصلن لين عندي و انا مرتاحة مب اول اطلب بروحي و الطلبات ماتوصلني هههه ..
مشكورة ياعسل على كل شي ..الله يوفقها ويرزقها الرزق الحلال ..

----------


## Daloola

فددددددددددددديت روحج يادانوه وربي هالبنت احبها وايد 

تعاملها ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووعه 

والله لو نقول مانقول مانوفي حقج هاي الطلبيه الثالثه مع دانه كانت من تشلدرين صالون

والطلبيه الرابعه في الدرب اتريهاااااااا :16: 

فديتج والله يدانوه انا من دونج ولاشي  :28: 

الله يوفقج في دراستج يارب ويوفقج في تجارتج وعقبال مانزفج عروس :7:

----------


## حُرّة

للمرة الثالثة أطلب من العسولة دانة الكون 
وللمرة المليون ماتخيب ظني 
بالعكس ماشاء الله في قمة الاحترام والرقي ومستعدة تتقبل اسئلتي دائما 

ماشاء الله حرص ومتابعة واستجابة سريعة ربي يعطيها العافية 
حتى العمولة عمرها مافرضت علي مبلغ تخليني احدد بروحي اللي يناسبني دائما 

جد انسانة في منتهى الاحترام والرقي ربي يزيدها من كل خير

أحبـــــــــــــــــج صديقـــــــــــــتي الجميــــــــــــــــــــــــلة دانة ^_^




آسفة ما قدرت أصور الأغراض لاني وزعتهم هههه

الطلبية خذت تقريبا سبوعين ووصلتني في افضل حالة جني شاريتها بنفسي من هاردز لندن !
ووصلتني قبل العيد وكشخت ف الشنط الحمدلله 


مشكورة وايد ياحبيبة قلبي دانة الكون 
جد اسفة تعبتج معاي وايد

----------


## Daloola

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخباركم صبايا

الصرااااااااحه بكل امانه انا طفرت بدانه وايد من كثر اسألتي وهي يالله كيف تستحملني هالبنت

لو وحده غيره عادي تحذفني ههههههههههههههه

وربي عذبتها وايد وهاي رابع طلبيه تيبها لي دانه فديت روحها احبها وايد هالبنت

كيف صبوره مع الزبونات اللي يلحن عليها 

والله يجزاج خير يادانه 

طلبت ساعه بربري ووصلتني في خمس ايام 

فديتها هالبنت غيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

وسامحينا يادانوتي لو غثيناج

----------


## مناية

مراحب

الصرااااااااحه البنت ماتقصر .. هذا يمكن خامس طلب لي 
البنت صبوره وخدومة وسريعة في تقديم الطلبات 
مشكووورة ياعسل

----------


## عسولة الخور

السلام عليكم بصراحه اشكرج دانة الكون بالفعل انتي دانه باخلاقج وباسلوبج الراقي في تعاملج مع زباينج وما انسى لج وقفتج معاي ونصيحتج لي ف مجال التجارة وبالنسبة للطلبية اسبوع مثل ماقلتي وكانت عندي والسوع شكلها حلو واصليه ان شاء الله ماراح يكون اخر تعامل وياج لانج ذوق ربي يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من الرزق الحلال

----------


## مناية

*مراحب 
*
*مشكورة يا عسل هذا على ما أظن سابع تعامل وياها البنت ما تقصر ترد على الاستفسارات وتقدم النصائح للطلب .. وأكيد هذا مب اخر تعامل وياها ..*

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## حمده محمد

:32:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :32: 
دانة الكون .............ملأ الكون ومن القلب شكرا شكرا ............
سرعه """ دقه """ أمانه"""
هذه طلبيتي الثالثه .. وأجهز لأخرى 
ربي يوفقك دوما :31:

----------


## مريم الفهد

بالتوفيق

----------


## مشعل غرامي

مرحباااا

هذي ثاني مره اطلب من داانه الكووون
ربي يعطيها العافيه ماقصرت وياي من عواايدهاا
مب خساره التعاون معاها 

ذوووووووق

وربي يوفقها

----------


## ام وديمه22

وصلت طلبيتي اليوم بصراحة اسرع وحده في التعامل ماشالله من غير انها اطرشلي البيانات وين وصلت طلبيتي ومن غير انها ذوق ومهذبة في التعامل 
اول مرة أتعامل معاها وبطلب كل مرة منها 
راي بكل صراحة بدون إضافات 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة دانة الكون

----------


## m&m

ما أقدر أقول الا اني معجبة باختي دانة الكون, هالانسانة فعلا تستحق التقدير, ما اقول هالكلام الا وانا قاصدتنه, صراحة ما قصرت ويايه وساعدتني على اني احصل الطلب اللي اباه, كان ودي ارفق صورة للطلب اللي هو 3 اجهزة رياضة بس مب راضي يرفع الصور, واشكرها على تقديمها للخدمات المتميزة لزباينها ومتابعتها اول باول, وما حصلت منها الا كل خير من حيث طيب المعاملة وصادق النية, الله يوفقج يا دانة الكون في دينج ودنياج حبيبتي.

----------


## المتميزة 1

موفقه

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## Sweetya_M

وصلت طلبيتي اليوم والصراحه هي غير في تعاملها.. وطيبتهاا.. وماشاء الله وصلتني الطلبيه بسرعه ايام قليله بس ومع التواصل تخبرني اول باول..انا طلبت من امازون.. ووايد فرحانه.. اشكرج يادانة الكوون على تعاملج الراقي والمميز مع زباينج..

----------


## المزيوونه

دانة الكون

الصراحة الراية بيضاء الج ماقصرتي والله اليوم وصلة طلبيتي من رالف لورين 
ماقصرتي والله ومثل كل مره لنا كره 

تسلكون جداً جداً جداً

----------


## ااالعنود

السلام عليكم
اشكر أختي دانه الكون على كل شي 
من تعامل من خدمه من سرعه من دقه
ماااااااااااااا شاء الله عليج 
ان شالله اكون زبونه دائمه 
انا طلبت من رالف لورين للأطفال والحمد الله خلال اسبوع تقريبا وصل الطلب لين بيتي 
قبل كنت أتعامل مع وحده بدون ذكر اسماء وايد تأخرت الطلبيه يمكن شهر 
وعقب قالت لي يوم توصل الامارات انا أتصرف وسال البريد متى توصل الشحنه وعطتني رقم الشحنه وسرت بنفسي البريد وستلمت الطلبيه 
بس ما شالله دانه الكون ريحتني من هالسالفه والطلبيه وصلت لحد بيتي 
اشكرج ثم اشكرج على الخدمه ال VIP 
زبونتج ااالعنود ًًًٍام محمدًًًًًًًًًٍَ ًًَ
اشكرك

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## المزيوونه

دانة الكون 

مرسي وشكرا وثانكيو وكل كلمات الشكر لج لإنج صدق تستاهلينها 

ماقصرتي والله ادري لازم اكتب رأيي بعد استلام الطلب لأكن لا اليوم غير بكتب الراي قبل لايوصل الطلب(طالبه من رالف لورين يوم الثلاثاء وماشاءالله ماشاءالله اليوم الطلب وصل ) 
الصراحة ماقصرتي وتسلمين على التعامل الراقي جداً

----------


## المزيوونه

مميز ولاله شبيه ومثيل.....(دانة الكون)،،،،،

طلب رالف لورين وصل واسلموا وايد وايد وايد والصراحة مااقصرتي جد مميزه في كل شي التعامل والتابعة للطلب الصراحه الي يتعامل معاج مايخسر والله.....

----------


## hano0ode

انا ما اقدر اقول اول مرة و لا اقدر اقول المرة العشرين.. لكن اقدر اقول ان صارلي 7 شهور و انا اتعامل ويا دانة الكون في هال7شهور طلبت منها فوق العشرين مرة من مواقع وايد ما تتصورون شكثر ! و اكيد في كل مرة خدمة1000000000000 نجمة !! احترام و ذوق و على وقت و كل شي كامل و الكامل الله ! ما اقدر انكر فضل الله ثم مسعدتها لي في تجارتي و الحمد لله في 7 شهور وصلت مكانه و كله من فضل ربي و من دانه !!

هالمرة طلباتي ما كانت من مكان واحد .. كانت من امريكا , روسيا و بولندا ! الحمد لله دانه تعرف اني احب التميز و مثلي اهيا كانت في كل مرة تبهرني كيف تتصرف و تساعدني فاللي ابا اوصله..

كانت اول مرة لي افكر في موقع روسي و كانت تجربة لدانه و الحمد لله وصل الطلب كامل و مش ناقصنه شي و احلى شي ان البايع الروسي نفسه ! مدح دانه كيف كانت مرتبة و بروفيشونال في كل تعاملتها

هذي كمن صورة لطلبي من روسيا 
سمحولي ما رمت الصور البوكس كامل باللي فيه .. 






هذي بعض من صور طلبي من امريكا



و ان شاء الله بعد كمن يوم بستلم طلبي من بولندا و بنزل صوره ! ما اقدر اقول غير ربي يوفقها و يرزقها ! لانها جد ساعدتني و وماقصرت و انصح كل حد يتعامل وياها ! مثلها ماشي

----------


## نبض غاليها

هلا انا طلبت من دانه ساعه نايك هذي ثاني طلبيه والحمدلله توصل بسرعه شهادتي فيها مجروحه تجارة امينه وصادقه وحبوبه وتعامل معاها يجنن الطلبيه وصلت خلال 5 اأيام وبعد مغلفه وأنا طالبتنهأ اﻷخوي وحطت كرت على أساس من عندي

----------


## أم_جاسم

:55 (7):   :55 (7):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (7):   :55 (7):  


الاسبوع اللي طاف طلبت من دانة الكون طلبية من موقع  :44 (22):  امازون 


وخلال تقريبا 4 ايام وصلت الطلبــــــــــيه  :13 (26): 

وهنا انا احب اشكر  :13 (30): 
دانـــــــــــــــــــــه الكون 
على الخدمة السريـعه  :5:  

وهذي مب اول مرة اطلب من دانه الكون 

والمزيـــــــــــــد قادم باذن الله  :5:

----------


## هالة محمد

بصراحه التعامل مع دانه الك،ن جدا راقي و ما بطلب من حد الامنها 
طلبت من اي باي و س او اس و كانت معاي بكل التفاصيل لين ما استلمت الطلب 
موقه من كل قلبي

----------


## عيناويه 90

السلام علييكم  :Smile:  
انا اول مره اتعامل ويا دانه و بصراحه التعامل وياها وايد آآمن و سرييع سواء كان فالمنتدى ولا ع البيبي 
حبوبه واايد و طيبة و تسجل كل شي عندها ، منظمة وشغلها مرتب  :Smile: 
حبيت التعامل وياها واايد 
.. و انصحكم كلكم تطلبووون منها والله ما تقصر !!
خلاص انا الحين ما بطلب الا من عندها ^_^ ..
الله يوفقج دانه و انشالله لي تعامل معاج مره ثانيه .
و اسفه اذا ضايقتج فشي ....

----------


## توته الغفلي

السلام عليكم .. 

اول مره اطلب من صوبها .. بنت خالتي مادحتنها لي 
والصراحه قد المديح 
حبيت التعامل وياها انسانه الصراحه طيبه ومحترمه 
صح اني اتاخرت عليها فالتحويل بس ماشاالله عليها مااتاخرت عليه في شيء 
سريعه ومنظمه وكل شيء اول باول يوصلج 
والحمدالله الاغراض فاسبوع وصلنني 

ۈ ​​إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ٱلَلہٌَ لي تعامل ثاني وياها 
الواحد الزم ماعليه راحته  :Smile:  والحمدالله ارتحت وياها 

ربي يوفقج ​​إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ٱلَلہٌَ وانصحكم تتعاملون وياها

----------


## توته الغفلي

السلام عليكم .. 

اول مره اطلب من صوبها .. بنت خالتي مادحتنها لي 
والصراحه قد المديح 
حبيت التعامل وياها انسانه الصراحه طيبه ومحترمه 
صح اني اتاخرت عليها فالتحويل بس ماشاالله عليها مااتاخرت عليه في شيء 
سريعه ومنظمه وكل شيء اول باول يوصلج 
والحمدالله الاغراض فاسبوع وصلنني 

? ??إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ?لَلہٌَ لي تعامل ثاني وياها 
الواحد الزم ماعليه راحته  :Smile:  والحمدالله ارتحت وياها 

ربي يوفقج ??إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ?لَلہٌَ وانصحكم تتعاملون وياها

----------


## توته الغفلي

السلام عليكم .. 

اول مره اطلب من صوبها .. بنت خالتي مادحتنها لي 
والصراحه قد المديح 
حبيت التعامل وياها انسانه الصراحه طيبه ومحترمه 
صح اني اتاخرت عليها فالتحويل بس ماشاالله عليها مااتاخرت عليه في شيء 
سريعه ومنظمه وكل شيء اول باول يوصلج 
والحمدالله الاغراض فاسبوع وصلنني 

ۈ ​​إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ٱلَلہٌَ لي تعامل ثاني وياها 
الواحد الزم ماعليه راحته  :Smile:  والحمدالله ارتحت وياها 

ربي يوفقج ​​إنُـ شَِـاْءَ ٱلَلہٌَ وانصحكم تتعاملون وياها

----------


## غلا~..

الســـلآم عليـكم 

انا اول مرة اطلب من دانـة الكون 
وللامانه ما قصرت ابد ،، وما تاخرت علي في شي 
بالرغم انها ما تتعامل ويا المواقع الصينية الا انها طلبتلي من عندهم اللي كنت اباه و لعوزوها 
وبعد تأخرت عليها فالدفع والرد عالموضوع ،، استحيت على ويهي منها  :24:  وهي ابدا ما تاخرت علي بشي وكانت تتواصل وياي اول باول 
وايد شغلها منظم وهي ثقه ماشالله عليها .. اتمنى تتعاملون وياها وتجربون بنفسكم 

:
:

وهاي بعض صور البضاعة 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]






وبعد نصحتني عن المواقع الصينية و قالتلي انهم حراميه وبضاعتهم رديئة 
وكلامها كان صح 100% ،، لان البضاعة وصلتني وشفت خامتها مب لين هناك 
هذا غير القياسات اللي كلها غلط × غلط ،، لان احس اغلبهم قصار فملابسهم تكون مفصله على قياساتهم هم  :12 (64): 
واخرتها اغلب الملابس اللي طلبتها راحت لاختي لانها اقصر عني ،، ملبوس العافيه اختي  :7: 

وبالتوفيـــق ان شالله يا دانــة الكون  :12 (55):

----------


## اشجان روح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيت اشكر دانه الكون على حسن تعاملها معاي وصبرها على حنتي كل يوم على سؤالي عن الطلبيه 

الصراحة دانه الكون راقيه جداً في تعاملها معاي وتحترم الزبائن وبصبوره وايد علينا 

الحمد الله هي ما قصرت تابعت الطلبيه من اول يوم ليوم استلامي الطلبيه اليوم 

الصراحة تفاجاة باتصال المندوب انه الطلبيه وصلت فديتج والله يا دانه الكون على أسلوبك الراقي في التعامل معاي

----------


## ام منصووري

اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من دانه
حبيت أشكرها لأني كنت طالبه أشياء بسيطه بس ما قصرت وساعدتني فالطلب 
تسلمين حبيبتي ماااا قصرتي ابدددددد

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## ام نوووووووره

السلام عليكم اختي استلمت الطلبيه ما شاء الله بسرعه وصل لي ما توقعت والملابس روعه نفس ما طلبت مشكوره اختي وان شاء الله راح أتعامل وياج مره ثانيه

----------


## معصبة

ماشاء الله ع دانه تستاهل حد يمدحها ويشكرها
لانها صدق صدق ماتقصر ويانا
مب اول مرة وان شاء الله مب اخر مرة اتعامل وياها
طلبت منها هالمرة طلبيه لاختي وقالت لي اتري لين يسوون خصم 
وشيكت بروحها ع الموقع وماطلبته لي لين تاكدت من ان عليه خصم
قالت بياخذ اسبوعين لين يوصل بس ماشاء الله كم يوم ووصل ماشاء الله عليها
تاجره والنعم فيها 
واتمنى تحصل تكريم من ادارة المنتدى لانها تاجره مثاليه

----------


## المزيوونه

دانة الكون 

تسلمييييين وماقصرتي وصل الطلب البارحة(لبس البربري) وسوري على التأخير في الرد

----------


## Sweetya_M

السلااااام عليييكم جمييعا..
انا حبيت اقولكن اني طلبت من دانة الكوون وللمره الثاانيه... والصرااحه ماقصرت.. بكل امانه وبدوون مجاامله " تستاااهل الثقه.. 
وتستااهل الاحتراام.. ولي تقرا وبعدها ماطلبت منها.. تطلب الحيين من "داااانة الكووون"....!
انا طلبت منها "clarisonic mia2" بس ماشاء الله عليهاا.. بسرعه وصلت الطلبيه .. 
انا لو تبن الصدق من عرفت دانة الكوون وقفت التعامل مع بعض الناس.. مشكووره يادانة الكوون .. ماقصرتي ويايه.. والله يوفقج  :31:

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

التعامل وياج وايد مريح و تتجاوبين بسرعة مع الطلبات.. تقدرين و تراعين ظروف زبوناتج اللي دوم يتعاملون وياج (عن تجربة).
ما شاءالله الطلبية توصل بالوقت المحدد... يزاج الله خير اختي دانة الكون و عساج عالقوة..

----------


## آم فآرس*

دانة الكون ، مب اول مره أتعامل معاها 
بصراحه إنسانه أثق فيها واااايد و هي قد الثقه 
أسلوبها ماشي احسن منه و غير هذا تساعد و ما تقصر 
و ما شا الله عليها تتابع الطلبيين و تعطينا التفاصيل اول بأول

----------


## آم فآرس*

دانة الكون ، مب اول مره أتعامل معاها 
بصراحه إنسانه أثق فيها واااايد و هي قد الثقه 
أسلوبها ماشي احسن منه و غير هذا تساعد و ما تقصر 
و ما شا الله عليها تتابع الطلبيه و تعطينا التفاصيل اول بأول

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## غصون الجوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليوم وصلتني الطلبية ما شأالله بسرعة واشكر الاخت على تعاملها الرائع وياي خدمتي بعيونها وكانت دقيقة فمواعيدها وأمينة جدأ وغير الخدمات اللي سويتها لي لا عدمتج والله اشكرج مرة ثانية وان شأالله لي تعامل ثاني وياج

----------


## سكوون الغراام

اشكر اختي دانة الكون على الطلبيه وعلى تعاملها الراقي 
بصراحه تواصلت وياي باستمرار سواء في المنتدى او على البلاك بيري 
وماشاء الله تخلص كل الامور باسرع وقت ماتخليج تحاتين ابداا تعطيج كل التفاصيل اول باول
وان شاء الله دوووم بتواصل وياج

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم . . انا من 4 ايام طلبت نعول من TOMS و ما شاء الله على دانة ما قصرت و لا تخرت في شي كل شي تخبرني فيه اول بأول . . انا بدونها ما اعرف شو اسوي , مشكوووره اختي حبيبتي الله يرزقج باللي فيه الخير 

هذي صور للنعول

----------


## روح باباتها

مساء/صباح الخير

دانه الكون .. 
صراحه اسم على مسمى ، مب أول تعامل لي معاها ولا اخر تعامل ان شاء الله 
اذا من ناحيه التعامل : محترمه و تعامل سهل و سلس جدا ! ما تخليج تحاتين ابد 
من ناحيه السعر : مناسب جدا و تعطيج وقتج في تحويل المبلغ ولا تأذيج اذا تأخرتي 
و التوصيل : مريييييييحه وايد ، الطلب يوصلج لين باب بيتج و مايتأخر

قبل اذا كان عايبني شي فالنت أفكر الف مره بالطريقه واحاتي التوصيل و متى بيوصل إلخ ....
الحين الحمدالله مع دانه كل شي سهل ، اطرش لها اللنك و ترد عليه بالسعر و ماتتأخر أكثر من يوم ماشاءالله
احول لها المبلغ وارقد وانا متطمنه الحمدالله
و ماشاءالله ربيعاتي قامن يطلبن عن طريقها يوم شافو الطريقه سهله


الله يوفقها و ينور دربها و يرزقها ^^

----------


## عيناوية AF

بالتوفيييييج

----------


## ااالعنود

السلام عليكم
هلا اختي دانه الكون 
هذا ثاني تعامل معاج وماشاء الله عليج شو اقول يعني 
اول مره اتعامل مع تاجره في هالاسلوب الراقي 
المتفهم اللي تخدمج بعيونها والله 
بذكر موقف تعرضت له وانا طالبه الطلبيه من رالف لورين 
أين طالبه كذا جوتي وبالغلط اتكرر عندي الجوتي مرتين نفس اللون لازم يكون لون ثاني 
الصراحه تخوفت قلت مابترده حقي الجوتي وضايجت 
بس قلت بشوفها شو تقول والنتيجه ماتوقعتها ابدا 

قالتلي الخطا من الموقع وكلمتهم بنفس اللحظه وطلبتلي واحد غيره على طول وكانت وايد متجاوبه وسريعه في حل المشكله 
والاحلى من هذا قالتي الجوتي اللي وصلج بالغلط خذيه هديه مني لج 
فديت دانه الكون أنا 
واشكرج جزيل الشكر 
واتمى لج التوفيج في حياتج حبيبتي 
 :31:

----------


## غلا R

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الصرااحه انااا تعاملت وياهاا 
واااااااااااااااااايد ارتحت ولا يلست احاتي 
لانه كل شوي تخبرني بكل التفاصيل
ومن ناحيه السعر الصراااحه واااايد مناسب 
والسررعه مووول ما تاخرت عليه

يزززززاج الله الف خيررر 
وان شاء الله اتعامل وياج مره ثانيه
وانصح الكل بالتعامل وياج

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## عاطفة جياشة

مثل ما عودتينا اختي دانة الكون.... خدمة متميزة و سرعة التفاعل و متابعة الطلب من البداية لين ما يوصلني البيت
أكيد أكيد انشاءالله بنكون على تواصل و عساج عالقوة حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

مثل ما عودتينا اختي دانة الكون.... خدمة متميزة و سرعة التفاعل و متابعة الطلب من البداية لين ما يوصلني البيت
أكيد أكيد انشاءالله بنكون على تواصل و عساج عالقوة حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## UAE PRINCESS

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
بصراحة وقف قلمي عاجزا عن الكتابة خائفا من أن ينقص من حق هذه الدرة الرائعة دانة الكون  :12: 
هي بحق دانة في رقيها وتعاملها واخلاقها كتاجرة ونزاهتها...
دانة في عملها ونظاميتها ودقتها وحرصها على عملها...

كان في بالي كعب من برادا وما حصلته هنيه...بس حصلته في موقع برادا البريطاني...ومشكلتي كانت عدم وجود كريدت كارد بريطاني...
عملت بحث في المنتدى للطلب من بريطانيا وسبحان الله أول اسم أو موضوع طلعلي كان موضوعها...حسيت براحة عجيبة ولا قريت الردود وعلى طول راسلتها في المنتدى بالرابط وكم بتكون التكلفة...ردها ما شاالهه كان سريع بعد ساعة في نفس اليوم بالتكلفة وطلبت أني أضيفها عالبلاك بيري وما شاالله كانت وايد طيبة وحبوبة وتدخل القلب وكنت أكلمها كأنها انسانة أعرفها من زمن طويل وماشالله كانت متابعة وياي كل شي خطوة بخطوة..وتحاتي كل التفاصيل وأمينة وما هنالها بال الا لما استلمت الطلبية...
شكرا دانة الكون أنج وفرتيلي هالجوتي المميز النادر بسعر حلو...والله يوفقج ويفتحها عليج...
وأن شاالله ماراح أطلب من برع إلا عن طريقج  :34:

----------


## مراسلة

السلام عليج 
كنت اول مره أتعامل معاج وكنت شويه خايفه ومب واثقه بس الحمدالله كل شي تمام وصلتني الطلبيه حسب مـا ابي
والسموحه لاني تعبتج معايه بس للأمانه كنت احاتي والحمد الله مـا صار في اي مشاكل
وفي طلب ثاني والله يعينج معايه
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## حمده محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوم عن يوم يزيد احترامي لتاجرتنا المبدعه دانة الكون...
لطف المعامله والتفاني لانجاز اللي توعدني فيه وبذلها من نفسها ووقتها لتلبية رغباتنا .. كل هذا وزود يخليني كل مرة
أدق الباب وييني جوابها الحلو بلبيه ....
ربي يوفقكي ويرزقكي من فضله العميم...

----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## دانه الكون



----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

موفقة الغالية

----------


## أم_جاسم

:55 (2): 
مســـاء الخير 
 :55 (2): 
حبيت اشكر دانه الكون عل تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاملها الراقي والتساهل فالمعامله الطيبة...
الاخت دانه كلمة وصلت لي اغراض طالبتها بفترة رائعة ووجيزة 
وانا اليوم استلمت طلبيتي اللي استمعت فيها كثير
 :55 (1): 

 :55 (1): 
 :55 (1): 
 :55 (1): 
 :55 (1):

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

السلام عليكم....
اختي دانة الكون صراحة انتي انسانة منظمة و حبيت التعامل معاج من أول ما ضفتج عندي فالبي بي و ما بتردد في المرات اليايه اذا عيبني موقع و حبيت أشتري منه في التعامل وياج مرة ثانية و ثالثة و رابعة.... يشهد الله كل مرة أشتري من موقع عن طريقج أكون مطمنة انه الطلب انشاالله بيوصلني بسرعة و ما أتم أحاتي.
أشكرج اختي دانة الكون و عساج عالقوة.

----------


## ام وديمه22

طبعا هاذي ثاني مره اتعامل فيها مع دانة الكون وان شاء الله دايما لانه ذوق فالتعامل وسرعة فالإجراء حتى اني يوم طلبت الدوا من الموقع اللي عطيتها استوت عرقله فالموضوع وردت بسرعة طلبتلي من وموقع ثاني اسرع فالشحن طبعا دايما تعطيني رايها بكل أمانة وتشوف شو اللي يكون من مصلحتي
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## سكوون الغراام

هاي ثاني مره اتعامل وياها بصراحه التعامل معاها وايد وايد سهل تخلص كل شي بسرعه ومنظمه جداا
اشكرها على صبرها واحب اتعامل وياها

----------


## أريــ(2005)ــام

وصلت طلبيتي اليوم 

وبصرااحة تعبتها وياااي .. لأني طالبة 27 علبة من طبعة اليد من موقع أمازون .. وما يتوفر ها العدد مرة وحدة .. طلبتها من أكثر من بائع على فترة يومين .. ظلت تتابع الموقع كل ما توفر منه طلبته حتى كفته 27 .. واعتقد اني خسرتها مبلغ معين 
وما أنسى سرعة وصول الطلبية لأني كنت أبغاها توزيعات تخرج ونفس ما قالت لي بتوصلج قبل ولا تحاتين .. كلام يريح ويطمن ... وبتقول إذا في شيء 


بدوون مجاملة .. كلام البنات واللي بقوله قليل فحقها .. انسانة قمة في الذوق قمة في الأخلاق .. ارتحت لها شخصيا من دون ما إشوفها .. هذا تعاملنا الأول مع بعض بس أن شاء الله ما بيكون الاخير .. لأن مثل ها التعامل يشجعج تتعاملين وياه مرة ثانية وثالثة .. ربي يوفقها يا رب .. تستأهل كل خيير .. وأنتي فعلا دانة بها الكون يا دانة الكون .. 

يا دانة يا اللي بالحلا شأنك أصبح شان
والزين فيك سبحان ربي مو شويه 

في ردها رقة ولذة وحنان 
وأسلوبها بنت العرب خذا عقلي بكل حنية

وهاي صور طلبيتي :

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

هذا مب أول تعامل لي ويا اختي دانة الكون و الحمد لله قدرت أشتري من مواقع عالمية مختلفة عن طريقها و أكيد بكون لي تعامل وياها لاني أدري اني ما بتم أحاتي متى بيوصلني الطلب لانها صارت محل ثقة بالنسبة لي ...

----------


## اشجان روح

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حبيت اشكر أختي دانه الكون على حسن تعاملها معي
وهذا من اول مره أتعامل معاها تعاملت معاها أكثر من خمس مرات والصراحة قمة في التنظيم وسريعة في طلب الأغراض واتابع الطلب من اول ما تشتريه لين ما يوصل الطلب لعندي ، وهي ما شاء الله عليها نظاميه وتعاملها وايد راقي معاي ، أتمنى لها التوفيق في حياتها العلمية والعملية والى الإمام أن شاء الله

----------


## ام وديمه22

اطلب للمره الثالثة منها. كالعادة سريعه في التعامل أمينه وتخبرني كل شي اول باول

----------


## سكوون الغراام

هاي ثالث مره اطلب منها وماقصرت ويااي 
انصحكم تتعاملون وياها وانتوا مغمضين
بصراحه مابتتعبون وياها
والاخت دانه شهادتي فيها مجروحه

----------


## غمازة بيبي

هذي اول مره اطلب من مواقع 
والحمد الله ارتحت ف تعاملي مع دانة الكون
إنسانه محترمة وشغلها منظم 
ماكنت احاتي الطلبيه لانها تخبرني كل شي اول بأول 
أنصحكم تتعاملون وياها

----------


## اماني سيف

الحمد الله اليوم استلمت طلبي ماشاء الله بسرعه وصلت الطلبيه وسرعتها بطلب الغرض ماشاء الله وأمانتها ومصداقيتها وقمة بالذوق بالتعامل وان شاء الله أتعامل معها دووووم

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

شو بقول ولا بقول... شهادتي فيج مجروحة عزيزتي دانة الكون، كل الطلبات اللي اشتريتها عن طريقج 100% روعة و ما عليها كلام و 100% انتي تاجرتي المفضلة اذا حبيت أشتري من مواقع أجنبية و 100% خدمة الشراء من المواقع العالمية مضمونة،،
صراحة استانست واااااايد على أخر طلب (الرسم على الأفرولات)و عساج عالقوة اختي دانة الكون

----------


## خورفكانيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دانه الكون طلبت منها تقريبا ثلاث مرات (اخر طلبيه وصلتني من اسبوع)
وماافكر اطلب من غيرها مافيه احلا واسهل من تعاملها ماشاءالله عليها 
كل الي عليج تحولين البيزات وتترين طلبج يوصلج للبيت وهي ماتقصر تتابع الطلب اول باول
دانة الكون الكلام مايوفيج حقج , الله يوفقج  :Smile:

----------


## رشة عطر11

- مشد خاص بالعملية القيصرية AbdoMend من amazon.com
ممكن تطلبين هذا المشد ؟؟
وكم بتكون التكلفه ؟؟

وبالتوفيييق ان شاءالله

----------


## هنوفة الحلا

يالغالية لو سمحتي حابة تفيديني لأن في شغلات حابة اطلبها من موقع www.shopbop.com ومو عارفة شنو الفرق بين إني اطلبها مباشرة من الموقع وبين انج تطلبيها لي؟ يعني لو طلبتها مباشرة ما يوصلوها للبيت مثلا ولا شلون يعني حابة اعرف الفرق عشان اشوف شو الافضل اسويه

----------


## هنوفة الحلا

و على فكرة انا زبونتج اشتريت منج قلم سوارفسكي مرة بس ما لحقت اتهنى فيه انسرق مني بالجامعة من اول يومين ههههههه

----------


## Daloola

السلام عليكم

انا حابه اشكر حبيبت قلبي دانوه هذي مب اول مره اطلب منها الثالثه مشكوره ياقلبي
تعامل محترم وسريع ودقيق من عرفتها وانا مقدر افكر بغيرها اذا بطلب لانها ماتخليني انتظر فديتها  :12:

----------


## صاحبة الحظ

صباح النور
هيه الغلا استلمته
ما شاء الله عليج الصراحة التعامل معاج مريح وايد و أحلى شي انج ما تتأخرين بتجهيز الطلب و تسليمه

----------


## أم_جاسم

توه من شوي وصلت طلباتي....وهذي مب اول مره أتعامل وياها 
انا أشكرك جزيل الشكر ع التعامل الراقي ....

----------


## عاطفة جياشة

أشكرج اختي دانة الكون على مجهودج الطيب و على ثقتج فيني ... التعامل معاج وااااايد مريح و تقدرين زباينج و مثل ما عودتيني ما شاءالله استلمت طلبي اليوم و ما اتوقعته يوصل ب هالسرعة.... و صراحة اقتراحج اني افتح بزنس وايد عزز ثقتي فيج و أنا أتمنى لج التوفيق حبيبتي و الله يعطيج العافية.

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

بالتووووفيق

----------


## أم فطومة

حبيت اشكرج على الخدمة المميزة الي قدمتيها ..
وسعيدة جدا اني تعاملت معاج ..
واكيد ان شاء الله ما بتكون الاخيرة ..

----------


## miss hana

مشكورة أخت دانة الكون على توفير طلبيتي من النت، الصراحة تعاملج وايد راقي وسريعة في الطلب، طلبيتي كان يبالها شهر لين توصل الإمارات بسبب الشحن، و لكن الأخت ما قصرت حاولت بشتى الطرق لتوفيرها بأسرع وقت حتى أن الطلبية وصلتني كاملة و مرتبة في أقل من عشرة أيام، الصراحة مشكورة و ماقصرتي، و إنشاء الله أتعامل معاش في المرات القادمة

----------

